# Der Pokémon Thread



## The Paladin (1. September 2011)

Nun, dies ist ein Thread über den Klassiker schlechthin.

Die Pokemon Generation verbreitet Pokememes, zeichnet epische Bilder, erzählt geniale Geschichten und ist generell noch sehr Aktiv.

Ich hoffe dass dieser Thread hier im Smalltalk Forum bleibt.

Der Sinn des Threads ist es über Pokemon zu reden, Tipps auszutauschen, Pokemon zu tauschen (WiFi), random Encounter Geschichten (Shiny Pokemon, Epic fails/wins)

So, hier mal ein paar Sonderregeln:

Keine Schimpfwörter, aber ihr könnt dass gegenüber gerne Relaxo, Flegmon usw. nennen ^^
Nein, hier werden keine Bilder gespammt, dafür ist dieser Thread da.
Wir können gerne wöchentliche Votes machen: Stärkstes Pokemon, süßestes Pokemon (Evoli ausgeschlossen, Auto-win ^^)
Wir können uns gegenseitig herausfordern zum Pokemon Kampf, einmal im Monat errechnen wir die Top 4 + Champ

Na, wie klingt dieser Thread? Hat er berechtigung hier?

(Von mir sollte man sich keine Antworten nach Mitternacht erhoffen, bin ja kein Pokemon mit Insomnia ^^)


----------



## Olliruh (1. September 2011)

gute idee


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2011)

Ich spiel grad Weiß, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit dem ersten DS online spielen kann.




Das stärkste Pokemon ist Arceus, da braucht man keine Umfrage für machen.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich spiel grad Weiß, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit dem ersten DS online spielen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Farbeagle mit Willensleser, random K.O. Attacke, Schlafpuder, Traumfresser

Come at me Bro!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2011)

Die KO Attacken sind online wegen genausowas verboten. 

Und ein schnelles Pokemon macht Das Farbegle dank seiner schlechten Statuswerte kaputt.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die KO Attacken sind online wegen genausowas verboten.
> 
> Und ein schnelles Pokemon macht Das Farbegle dank seiner schlechten Statuswerte kaputt.



Wenn du schon K.O. Attacken verbietest, warum nicht dann auch Arceus weil es Legendär ist? Wenn wir schon nach online-Regeln gehen ^^

+ F.E.A.R. Taktik, billig aber effektiv (Nicht dass ich es je eingesetzt hätte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. September 2011)

Ich liebe es Pokemon auf meinem Handy zuspielen :3
Ich hab so ne software runtergeladen und jetzt kann ich die ersten Pokemon teile halt auf meinem Handy spielen ,das macht epischen spaß im Unterricht


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich liebe es Pokemon auf meinem Handy zuspielen :3
> Ich hab so ne software runtergeladen und jetzt kann ich die ersten Pokemon teile halt auf meinem Handy spielen ,das macht epischen spaß im Unterricht



Hab schon davon gehört, nur für echtes feeling sollte man die Klassiker auf Gameboy/Gameboy Colour spielen.


----------



## Olliruh (1. September 2011)

naja unsere gameboys wurden alle von den lehrern eingesammelt & immer einen neuen zu kaufen wird langsam teuer 
Handy ist kleiner & unauffälliger :3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. September 2011)

Nach Kristall nix mehr wirklich gezockt, nur mal Schwarz per Emulator angeschaut.
Und ich muss sagen Rot+Blau war die beste Edition, auch was danach an Pokemon kam war irgendwie zu abgedreht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2011)

Legendäre sind auch verboten, ist klar.




Woingenauduell ist geil.

Beide mit Überreste, Fähigkeit Ausweglos. Beide können sich nicht angreifen und Dank dem miesen Angriff macht Verzweifler nicht genug Schaden, um die Heilung von Überreste zu kompensieren.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Legendäre sind auch verboten, ist klar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Woingenaus sind auch Verboten in online Battle

Wir listen komischerweise die verbotenen Pokemon auf ^^


----------



## Kamsi (1. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JvKoBnv96PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wer kennt das noch ? ^^

Axxo das ist nicht der gameboy color sondern das gameboy modul in der snes adapter kassete womit man seine gameboy spiele an der röhre in 16 farben spielen konnte ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (1. September 2011)

Alle zocken hier Schwarz und Weiß. Ich kenne mich nur bis Silber aus xD 

Meine Güte, danach hat mich Pokemon (Spiele und Serie) nicht mehr interessiert.
Irgendwie wurden es zu viele.

Meine Reaktionen:
(Meine Brüder und ich haben uns immer ergänzende Versionen gekauft.)

Rot und Blau: 150 Pokemon. Alle gesammelt. Ich weiß noch mein letztes was ich fangen musste war dieser komische Stier den man nur im Park fangen konnte. (Noch aufm Uralt Gameboy ^_^)
Gelb: Omg die hab ich mir auch zugelegt. Meine Güte war ich dumm xD. Die super *hust* gute Sprachausgabe von Pikatchu war der Wahnsinn 
Gold und Silber: Noch mal 100 drauf. Lugia als Lieblingspokemon. (Auch heute noch )
Saphir: Auch geholt. Omg war ich nen Suchti damals.
Diamant und Pearl: Hmm irgendwie war da die Luft raus. Hat mich nicht mehr die Bohne interessiert. Hab mir dann mal Diamant vom Bruder geliehen und irgendwie wollte da nicht der Funke überspringen.
Restliche Versionen: s.o. (ohne ausleihen)


----------



## Petersburg (1. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Woingenaus sind auch Verboten in online Battle
> 
> Wir listen komischerweise die verbotenen Pokemon auf ^^



Ich will mein Missigno und die ganzen level 200+ Pokemons von der Blauen Edition wieder haben


----------



## Kamsi (1. September 2011)

wer von euch hatte eingentlich in der roten/blaue edition die geduld sich nen schmetterlin hochzuzüchten ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (1. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Woingenaus sind auch Verboten in online Battle
> 
> Wir listen komischerweise die verbotenen Pokemon auf ^^



Wie sollen die denn verboten sein?

Kenne mich wie oben gesagt nur bis Silber aus 



Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich will mein Missigno und die ganzen level 200+ Pokemons von der Blauen Edition wieder haben



Ahh Missigno. 

Erste Stadt. Alten Mann ansprechen. Dann zur Insel des 7ten Arenameisters fliegen und rechts am Rand surfen. Das 7te oder 6te Item hatte man dann über 100 Mal. 
Mein Missigno war immer eins von den Urzeit Pokemon auf lvl 270^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. September 2011)

meine lieblingsedition war Rubin & Saphier.
Oder wie auch immer die hießen.. Naja auf jedenfall die ,wo man Logoghk (oder wie man das schreibt) hatte. 

Ja ich bin kein Profi,aber ich habe diese Edition ca 10 mal durchgespielt & ich liebe dieses Spiel. 
Mein Lieblingspokemon ist Phanpy ,leck mich am Arsch ist das Pokemon süß .


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Wie sollen die denn verboten sein?
> 
> Kenne mich wie oben gesagt nur bis Silber aus



Darum

Übrigens, ich bin nur noch etwas on, ich schreibe dann hier rein wenn ich nicht mehr poste (Für diese Nacht)


----------



## Cyberratchet (2. September 2011)

Ich als alter Pokenerd will mich hier natürlich auf der 1. Seite verewigen, wenn ein Ponythread Berechtigung hat, dann ein Pokemonthread sichrrlich auch. Angefangen hats bei mir als 6-jähriger mit Pokemon Blau, gefolgt von Rot, Gelb, Gold, Silber, Kristall, Perl, Soulsilver und Weiß (jp.), Spin-offs wie Pinball und Coloseum zähl ich mal nicht dazu. Vor über einem Jahr habe ich mich dann ins Competitive Play begeben, Smogon.com und Bisafans.de waren meine Hauptforen zu diesen Themen. Dann wurde Pokemon-Online released, ein Tool mit welchem man sich sein Team basteln kann (inkl. DVs, EVs, verschiedenen Traits) und das auch in verschiedenen Modi. Ich kanns nur jedem Empfehlen, es gibt eine nette Community und ein paar deutsche Server für PO.

@The Paladin: Wenn schon mit Pilzspore, dass trifft immer ^^. Teilweise ist Arceus auch verboten, das Problem sind nicht seine Statuswerte, sondern der Jmstand das man das gespielte Moveset nicht erahnen kann und diese viel zu unterschiedliche Counter haben.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Ich als alter Pokenerd will mich hier natürlich auf der 1. Seite verewigen, wenn ein Ponythread Berechtigung hat, dann ein Pokemonthread sichrrlich auch. Angefangen hats bei mir als 6-jähriger mit Pokemon Blau, gefolgt von Rot, Gelb, Gold, Silber, Kristall, Perl, Soulsilver und Weiß (jp.), Spin-offs wie Pinball und Coloseum zähl ich mal nicht dazu. Vor über einem Jahr habe ich mich dann ins Competitive Play begeben, Smogon.com und Bisafans.de waren meine Hauptforen zu diesen Themen. Dann wurde Pokemon-Online released, ein Tool mit welchem man sich sein Team basteln kann (inkl. DVs, EVs, verschiedenen Traits) und das auch in verschiedenen Modi. Ich kanns nur jedem Empfehlen, es gibt eine nette Community und ein paar deutsche Server für PO.
> 
> @The Paladin: Wenn schon mit Pilzspore, dass trifft immer ^^. Teilweise ist Arceus auch verboten, das Problem sind nicht seine Statuswerte, sondern der Jmstand das man das gespielte Moveset nicht erahnen kann und diese viel zu unterschiedliche Counter haben.



PokeBro

Bei mir war es so:

Rot
Gelb
Gelb (Habe 2 gekriegt ^^)
Silber
Kristall
Saphir
Rubin
Emerald
Diamant
Platin
Platin (Habe 1 im Freibad gefunden, der Typ hat die hälfte aller Boxen mit Eier voll und ein Shiny Evoli und Hippoterus)
Schwarz (Gekauft)
Weiss (Von Nintendo Mitarbeiter gekriegt weil ich ihm geholfen habe Kisten zu schleppen)

Ich suche nur noch jemanden der mir 5 Pokemon abnimmt und sie dann auf die andere Edition überträgt ^^

Edit: bin jetzt off, bis in ein paar Stunden ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (2. September 2011)

Ah ganz vergessen. 

Mit Blau hab ich mit Shiggy angefangen. Alles lief super bis zum 3ten Arenameister (der Elektro). Da hab ich mir die Zähne ausgebissen. 
Ich kannte mich eben noch nicht so mit Resistenzen etc. aus und Pikachu hab ich fix umgeboxt. 
Aber das Raichu von dem hat mein Schillok immer mit einer Attacke weggehauen.
Ich hab zwar Pokemon gefangen aber immer nur mein Schiggi trainiert. (Großer Fehler )

Voller Verzweiflung habe ich versucht mein Schillok zu trainieren und ich scheiterte an jedem Kampf. (Natürlich immer voller Wut den Gameboy ausgemacht xD)

Aber einmal hab ich voller Frust das Raichu einfach meine anderen Pokemon töten lassen bis als letztes Digda in den Kampf kam. Raichu macht Donnerblitz und .... IMMUN. Ich dachte mir WTF? Wie immun? Dann mit Digda "Schaufler" gemacht und Raichu war halb Tod.
Meine Güte so sehr hab ich mich noch nie über nen gewonnen Kampf gefreut xD

Die vierte Arenameisterin (Pflanzen) hab ich auch nie geschafft zu besiegen. Die hab ich einfach übersprungen. Bin einfach zu den nächsten gelaufen und erst nach dem siebten wiedergekommen xD
--------------------------------

Lustig war auch, dass mein Vater Pokemon mal ausprobieren wollte. Mein Bruder lieh ihm das Spiel und sagte ihm. Immer wenn dein Pokemon sich entwickeln will den B Knopf drücken. Damit du schneller an die guten Attacken kommst.

Gesagt getan. Mein Vater legte los.
So zwei - drei Woche später haben wir ihn dann mal gefragt wie es aussieht. Naja er hatte nur ein Schiggi. Hatte immer noch nicht den ersten Arenameister besiegt. Keine Pokemon gefangen. Aber sein Schiggi war 50 xD

Er wusste gar nicht was er dort machen sollte. Naja die Arenameister waren dann natürlich nen Klaps für ihn


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

Also Rubin hab ich mit Abstand am meisten gespielt.


Ca. 500 Std Spielzeit. Besonders wenn man andere kennt, die spielen ist es toll. Pokemon tauschen, in Rubin die versteckten Geheimverstecke suchen etc.

Das epischste war immer noch Latios wochenlang zu verfolgen, da man den Meisterball schon verbraucht hatte. Man war das ein Gefühl, das Ding zu fangen!


Smaragd war aber noch ein Stück besser, wegen den Kampfinsel. Die ist einfach zu geil.

Leider ist die Story meist nach 15 Std schon rum, was mich bei Weiß geärgert hat. Die legendären Pokemom hat man auch viel zu schnell.


----------



## Jester (2. September 2011)

Meine Signatur sagt genug.
Pokemonfan der ersten Stunde und auch nur der ersten Stunde!
Lediglich die erste Generation ist trve, ab Silber/Gold wurde es lächerlich. 
600 Stunden Spielzeit auf meiner blauen Generationen, jetzt ist mein Gameboy leider kaputt... 

Größter Pokemontrainer, bis zu meinem letzten Atemzug.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

wird zeit das meine weiße edition wettbewerbsfertig wird^^ aber dafür hab ich mir ja extra den ards geholt. über 100 eier züchten wie ich es in diamant gemacht habe für dvs? leck mich gamegear 

edit: aber ch muss zugaben auf mein chomp war ich dann auch stolz und dank clon per wifi auch sehr beliebt in forenbörsen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

EVs nerven ja schon alleine, aber die DVs nerven noch mehr.




Die Chance ist einfach minimal, die perfekten Statuswerte aus dem Pokemon rauzuholen. Ein Lottogewinn ist wahrscheinlicher.

In den ersten 2 Generationen gabs ja keine EVs/DVs, da wars noch unkompliziert.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

doch es gab in den ersten editionen schon beides. nur waren die dvs in rot gelb udn blau noch von 1-15 und gaben jeweils 2 punkte mehr auf lvl hundert. die evs waren es dann tatsächlich auch die pokemon stärker gemacht haben als die mit bonbonsaufgepunkten dank glitch. ab weiß und schwarz kann man das aber nun doch. evs werden sofort nach dem kampf mit einberechnet und nicht erst bei lvl aufstieg

btw: du kannst dir auch deine pokemon dvs ohne ards perfekt machen. du musst nur anhand des RNG von Pokemon ausrechnen wann du den ds anzumachen hast und was du tust musst um den RNG zu manipulieren


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

Ja, da gibts nen gefühlt Tausendseitigen Artikel drüber, wie du die Spielmechanik beeinflussen kannst.




Aber das ist mir dann doch etwas zu viel.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

mir auch, daher der ards^^ wobei es mit weiß udn schwarz einfacher geworden ist da die dv werte "nur" noch von der Pid abhängen. leider muss man mit dem ards ja nun auch etwas vorsichtiger umgehen. gamegear erkennt selbst gebastelte pokis ja wenn sie nicht bis aus kleinste haar mit pokesav perfekt gemacht wurden  :/


----------



## Jester (2. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mir auch, daher der ards^^ wobei es mit weiß udn schwarz einfacher geworden ist da die dv werte "nur" noch von der Pid abhängen. leider muss man mit dem ards ja nun auch etwas vorsichtiger umgehen. gamegear erkennt selbst gebastelte pokis ja wenn sie nicht bis aus kleinste haar mit pokesav perfekt gemacht wurden :/



Hört auf aus meiner Kindheit eine Wissenschaft zu machen!


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

hehe, keine angst. keiner hat damals auf sowas geachtet ^^
btw: wusstest du das du dank eines wenig bekannten glitch tatsächlich mew auf rot blau und gelb fangen konntest? ich mein nicht den missingno trick  manchen trainern konnte man wegfliegen sobald das ausrufezeichen kam. wenn man das geschafft hat konnte man danach das menü nicht mehr öffnen und in gräsern war mew ab lvl 5 fangbar. ist allerdings nicht wirklich stark :/


----------



## Caps-lock (2. September 2011)

Fällt für mich unter Bronyhof...
Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen, aber ich denke im Smalltalk Forum, hat dieser Thread genauso wenig zu suchem, wie der Ponythread.

Und ich gebs ja auch gerne zu... einige der Ponybilder bringen mich manchmal zum lächeln.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hehe, keine angst. keiner hat damals auf sowas geachtet ^^
> btw: wusstest du das du dank eines wenig bekannten glitch tatsächlich mew auf rot blau und gelb fangen konntest? ich mein nicht den missingno trick  manchen trainern konnte man wegfliegen sobald das ausrufezeichen kam. wenn man das geschafft hat konnte man danach das menü nicht mehr öffnen und in gräsern war mew ab lvl 5 fangbar. ist allerdings nicht wirklich stark :/


Hab den Glitch gemacht. Geht eigentlich relativ schnell und einfach.


Mew nicht wirklich stark? Das Teil hat sehr gute Statuswerte und kann JEDE Attacke erlenen.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

naja. jedes seiner maxwert(außer hp) liegt bei 329. damit hat es zwa eine gute gesamtsumme, aber sticht nirgends wirklich herraus


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> naja. jedes seiner maxwert(außer hp) liegt bei 329. damit hat es zwa eine gute gesamtsumme, aber sticht nirgends wirklich herraus



Naja, wegen dem unglkaublichen Movepoll und den Werten kann man es als Alles spielen, was man will.


Das ist schon ein Vorteil. Der Gegner hat dann keine Ahnung, in was er reinswitchen kann.


----------



## TheGui (2. September 2011)

omg seid ihr nerdig.. ich versteh nur bahnhof O-o


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. September 2011)

Ich erinner mich noch an mein erstes Pokemon-Spiel.
Das war Pokemon Blau welches ich mir damals gebraucht auf einem Flohmarkt gekauft habe und bereits einen Spielstand mit einem Lv.40 Bisaflor hatte.

Meine Lieblingsgeneration bis heute ist allerdings die dritte, genaugenommen Pokemon Rubin, welches ich länger als jedes andere Pokemon-spiel gespielt habe.
Erinner mich glaub ich sogar noch an mein letztes Team, bevor ich das Spiel verkauft habe (eine Entscheidung die ich unglaublich bereue):

Lohgock (sogar auf Lv.100 und damit das einzige Pokemon das ich wirklich ohne Tricks oder so auf dieses Lv. gebracht habe)
Stollos (welches zu meinen absoluten Lieblingspokemon gehört)
Armaldo
Altaria
Rayquaza (damals habe ich noch legendäre pokemon benutzt, was ich heute in der Regel nicht mehr tue)

Und an das letzte kann ich mich leider nicht erinnern :/
Naja, ist ja auch egal.

Seitdem ich Chugaaconroy's Pokemon Lets Plays gesehen habe achte ich leider VIEL zu sehr auf Werte wie ich finde :/
Ich hatte mehr Spaß mit Pokemon als ich einfach Dinge ausprobiert habe und Pokemon danach ausgesucht habe, wie sehr mir das Design gefiel...
Vielleicht ist es dann gut so das ich mehr auf die Werte achte, da ich in den neueren Spielen mit einem Team aus drei Pokemon rumlaufen würde wenn ich nach Design gehen würde :/
Es gibt wirklich wenige neue Pokemon bei denen ich denke das das Design gelungen wie z.B. Flambirex oder Cavalanzas.

Und die Namen erst..oh mein gott sind die schlecht. Ich meine, wer denkt das Namen wie "Unratütox"(das gibt's wirklich!) gut klingen?!

---------------------------------------------
Und was Geschichten angeht fällt mir eine, meiner Meinung nach ganz lustige, ein an die ich mich gerne zurückerinner...was daran liegt das es in dieser Geschichte darum geht das ich Recht hatte und die Leute mit denen ich geredet habe Unrecht (im RL):

Das war als ich in der 5. oder 6. Klasse war. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es vor, während oder nach dem Technikunterricht war, aber definitiv in diesem Zeitrahmen.
Dort ging es um die dritte Generation, genauer gesagt Rubin/Saphir. Ich habe gesagt das man in diesen beiden Editionen Rayquaza fangen könne (diese Aussage wird dadurch versärkt das ich es selbst getan habe) aber meine Freunde haben das bestritten und waren der festen Überzeugung das dies ausschließlich in Smaragd möglich ist.

Ich erinner mich gerne an diese Zeiten zurück und habe hier direkt neben mir auf dem Tisch einige Pokemon-Spiele liegen (genauer gesagt Gelb, Gold, Saphir und Feuerrot).


----------



## Edou (2. September 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Meine Signatur sagt genug.
> Pokemonfan der ersten Stunde und auch nur der ersten Stunde!
> Lediglich die erste Generation ist trve, ab Silber/Gold wurde es lächerlich.
> 600 Stunden Spielzeit auf meiner blauen Generationen, jetzt ist mein Gameboy leider kaputt...
> ...


Soooo und nicht anders! Ich weiß noch damals, hab die Blaue zum Geburtstag bekommen, die Rote dann glaub zu Ostern und Gelb hab ich mir selbst gekauft. Alles was dannach kam fand ich nimmer so toll. Hab immer mit Shiggy oder Glumanda angefangen....armes Bisasam. Hab frûher dann sogar "versucht" Bisasam nachträglich zu Klauen. XD lag so hilflos aufm tisch der einsame pokeball.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

Ich hab schon laaaange einen eröffnet. Im RPG Forum =/

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/152054-der-ultimative-pokemon-thread/


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Fällt für mich unter Bronyhof...
> Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen, aber ich denke im Smalltalk Forum, hat dieser Thread genauso wenig zu suchem, wie der Ponythread.
> 
> Und ich gebs ja auch gerne zu... einige der Ponybilder bringen mich manchmal zum lächeln.



Tja, Deal with it




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ponys sind eine Serie und gehören in das Forum für TV

Pokemon ist eine Legende unter den Nintendo Spielen, es einfach unter Adventure/RPG usw. abzustempeln ist Blasphemie

Und sowieso, ihr solltet toleranter sein, wenn ihr "Love and Tolerance" verbreitet.


Zum Thema:

Pokemon Generation 1: Geil, unvergesslich
Pokemon Generation 2: War für mich eigentlich eine Verbesserung zum ersten Teil
Pokemon Generation 3: Hab ich am meisten gespielt
Pokemon Generation 4: Was zur Hölle passiert hier?
Pokemon Generation 5: Hat sich eindeutig als würdiges Pokemon Spiel integriert


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2011)

Die Abstimmung ist überflüssig, der Thread hat jegliche Existenzberechtigung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Abstimmung ist überflüssig, der Thread hat jegliche Existenzberechtigung.



Du weißt gar nicht wie Glücklich mich das macht ZAM

benötigst du jemals ein unzensiertes Spiel aus Österreich, ich bin dein Mann ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Tja, Deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich habe schon einen Thread im RPG Forum, ich durfte auch keinen im Smalltalk Forum öffnen. Also weise ich nochmals auf ihn zurück.
http://forum.buffed....pokemon-thread/


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe schon einen Thread im RPG Forum, ich durfte auch keinen im Smalltalk Forum öffnen. Also weise ich nochmals auf ihn zurück.
> http://forum.buffed....pokemon-thread/



Hm, den habe ich nicht gesehen. 

Aber 2 Seiten seit 2010, nicht sehr erfolgreich. 

Natürlich würde ich es akzeptieren wenn die Mods sagen dass dein Thread der Pokemon Thread sein soll weil er älter ist.

Edit: Wusstet ihr schon das Plaudagei verboten ist in online Kämpfen, weil man mit Geschwätz Schimpfwörter aufzeichnen konnte


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hm, den habe ich nicht gesehen.
> 
> Aber 2 Seiten seit 2010, nicht sehr erfolgreich.
> 
> Natürlich würde ich es akzeptieren wenn die Mods sagen dass dein Thread der Pokemon Thread sein soll weil er älter ist.



Ja, ich fühle mich einfach verarscht. Ich durfte nicht hier posten, und ins RPG Forum schaut halt keine Sau, und hier kommt ein neuer mit Erlaubnis, der schnell beliebt wird.

Und ich fands einige Male schade, als ich wieder reingeschaut habe, und immernoch mein post von 2010 drin war. =/


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja, ich fühle mich einfach verarscht. Ich durfte nicht hier posten, und ins RPG Forum schaut halt keine Sau, und hier kommt ein neuer mit Erlaubnis, der schnell beliebt wird.
> 
> Und ich fands einige Male schade, als ich wieder reingeschaut habe, und immernoch mein post von 2010 drin war. =/



Würdest du dich besser fühlen wenn du das erste Vote bestimmen kannst? Stärkstes Pokemon, schwächstes Pokemon, süßestes usw.?

Es werden jeweils 3 Pokemon jeder Generation genommen.


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2011)

Ihr könnt auch gern nochmal von Vorn starten.
Im RPG-Forum ist doch eh der Fokus auf RPG und das hier sollte Small-Talk werden, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch gern nochmal von Vorn starten.
> Im RPG-Forum ist doch eh der Fokus auf RPG und das hier sollte Small-Talk werden, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Hm, da du diesen Thread hier berechtigt hast wollte ich dich Fragen ob du Pokemon spielst.

Evtl. wenn du Schwarz/Weiss hast kann ich dich herausfordern ^^

Oder dir ein Zorua zustecken, ich hab gar nicht gewusst wie beliebt Zoruas im Deutschsprachigen Raum sind.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Würdest du dich besser fühlen wenn du das erste Vote bestimmen kannst? Stärkstes Pokemon, schwächstes Pokemon, süßestes usw.?
> 
> Es werden jeweils 3 Pokemon jeder Generation genommen.



Näh ist doch jetzt egal, ich denke, wenn wir ihn wieder im anderen Forum machen würden, würde er wieder sterben.

Und es ist dein Thread, du bestimmst den ersten Vote 

Da fällt mir ein, mein Kumpel hat immernoch meine schwarze Edition, ich hab die nichtmal richtig gespielt, nur bis zum ersten Arenaleiter <.<


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hm, da du diesen Thread hier berechtigt hast wollte ich dich Fragen ob du Pokemon spielst.



Nicht in 1 Mill. Jahren *g*


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht in 1 Mill. Jahren *g*



Hypnotoad befiehlt dir zu spielen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w94GQyLqfIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Auf jeden Fall gehört er nicht hier rein! Entweder Spiele Forum RPG Forum oder Tv.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Näh ist doch jetzt egal, ich denke, wenn wir ihn wieder im anderen Forum machen würden, würde er wieder sterben.
> 
> Und es ist dein Thread, du bestimmst den ersten Vote
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, mein Kumpel hat immernoch meine schwarze Edition, ich hab die nichtmal richtig gespielt, nur bis zum ersten Arenaleiter <.<



Hm, jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich ein neues Vote starte im Thread, gibt es dafür irgendwo ein Button wo "Thread bearbeiten" steht?

Falls du WiFi hast, kann ich dir ein paar Pokemon rüberschicken (5 Generation, Zorua inkl.)

Warum werbe ich hier die ganze Zeit Zoruas an? Ich komm mir vor wie ein schlechter Mensch jeden ein Zorua anzubieten ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich ein neues Vote starte im Thread, gibt es dafür irgendwo ein Button wo "Thread bearbeiten" steht?
> 
> Falls du WiFi hast, kann ich dir ein paar Pokemon rüberschicken (5 Generation, Zorua inkl.)
> 
> Warum werbe ich hier die ganze Zeit Zoruas an? Ich komm mir vor wie ein schlechter Mensch jeden ein Zorua anzubieten ^^



Ich hab kein WiFi mehr, ich hab diesen sche*ss Code verloren, mit dem man online gehen konnte. =/


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab kein WiFi mehr, ich hab diesen sche*ss Code verloren, mit dem man online gehen konnte. =/



Man braucht ein Code dafür?

Ich musste nur meinen DSi gestatten mein WLAN zu nutzen, dann musst du nur noch Freundescodes austauschen und im Pokemon Center die Frau in der Mitte oben anreden.


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall gehört er nicht hier rein! Entweder Spiele Forum RPG Forum oder Tv.



TV-Forum wäre ich noch bereit - zum Rest passts nicht, da das Thema zu Multimedial ist. Aber lasst das Thema erstmal ein bisschen anlaufen, bevor es eine neue Heimat findet.


----------



## Wiwi-chan (2. September 2011)

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nichts von einem Code o.O
(Mit dem 3DS ist es sogar noch geschmeidiger mit dem ganzen wifi, w-lan schmu^^)

@The paladin
Hörte sich so an, als hättest du eine Arme von kleinen flauschigen Zoruas bei dir ;3


Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt , dass es noch so viele Poki Fans gibt.... in meiner Umgebung steh ich aber immer so dumm allein da ._. 
(War die einzige mit Rubin, Blattgrün... etc.)

Achja..Suicune is the best ..und Absol <3 yay! Musste mal gesagt werden x)

Hm, habt ihr füher auch in Rot/Blau Sunnytown besucht, die geheime Grafikschrottstadt?


----------



## Saalia (2. September 2011)

"die pokemon generation" ... hab ich was verpasst? so lang gibts den kram doch noch garnicht dass man von einer "generation" reden kann oder?

hab mich damit aber auch nie wirklich beschäftigt, weil ich beim erscheinen von dem zeug schon zu alt war udn es nur über meine kleinen geschwister mitbekommen habe, dass es das überhaupt gibt ^^


----------



## nemø (2. September 2011)

Ich werd sie alle fangen, soulsilver hab ich zwar erst angefangen, aber bei schwarz bin ich schon durch die top4 ertes mal, bei meiner Platin-version muss ich neu anfangen -.- rubin hab ich durch


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> TV-Forum wäre ich noch bereit - zum Rest passts nicht, da das Thema zu Multimedial ist. Aber lasst das Thema erstmal ein bisschen anlaufen, bevor es eine neue Heimat findet.



Komm schon ZAM, wie du selber gesagt hast. Pokemon ist zu Multimedial um es in eine bestimmte Kategorie zu verbannen. Jeder Thread der nicht in den allgemeinen Foren oder WoW ist, ist zum sterben verurteilt.

Schau dir dieses Zorua an und sag ihm dass du es zum sterben in ein anderes Forum verbannst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Wenn der Thread hier bleiben darf verlang in den Brony Thread auch wieder zurück. Gleiches Recht für alle.


----------



## Kamsi (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn der Thread hier bleiben darf verlang in den Brony Thread auch wieder zurück. Gleiches Recht für alle.



/sign

Gleiches Recht für alle Fans


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Über das wird hier nicht geredet. ZAM´s erster Post auf Seite 3 sagt alles

Am Ende wird ZAM entscheiden was mit diesem Thread passiert

Bis dahin will ich kein "Oh, unfair" gerede von Bronie´s hören. Der Pokemon Thread gehört uns Pokenerds/PokeBro´s


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

Hier wurde bisher kein einziges Wort über die TV-Serie Pokemon verloren.

Bisher ging es nur um das Spiel selbst.




Und bei dem Ponykäse geht es eben primär um die Serie.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hier wurde bisher kein einziges Wort über die TV-Serie Pokemon verloren.
> 
> Bisher ging es nur um das Spiel selbst.
> 
> ...



Die TV Serie Pokemon ist auch zu kindisch

Der Manga ist blutiger und näher an der Wahrheit

Übrigens gibt einige Fakten über Pokemon die nicht für Kinder da sind

Fragt euch mal was für ein Pokemon Missingno sein sollte und die verbindung zu Kangama


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2011)

Was sind eure lieblins Anfangspokemon der ersten Generation ?

Meins ist Shiggy


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn der Thread hier bleiben darf verlang in den Brony Thread auch wieder zurück. Gleiches Recht für alle.



Zeige mir ein My Little Pony Videospiel und nicht irgendein Browserspiel, was ohne Qualität daher kommt. 

Pokemon bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf die Serie. Gibt ja noch diese kuriosen Karten, die Videospielreihe, die anderen Spiele und noch die anderen Spiele. Es ist, wie ZAM bereits erwähnt hat, Multimedial. Und bisher habe ich hier noch nicht sehr viel zur Serie oder gar zu den Mangas gelesen.

@ Topic:

Pokemon war das erste Spiel okay. Alles danach war das Selbe, wie zuvor schon. Benötige ich also nicht


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

immer das feuer pokemon. also in der ersten glumanda. es gibt leider kaum brauchbara feuerpokis neben den startern. wobei es schon sehr nervt das die letzten 3 generationen immer noch den kampf typ dazu hatten :/ und in schwarz/weiß gibts kein pelipeer um alle schwächen davon abzudecken^^


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hier wurde bisher kein einziges Wort über die TV-Serie Pokemon verloren.
> 
> Bisher ging es nur um das Spiel selbst.
> 
> ...



Wenn es um das Spiel geht, dann gehört es ins Spiele Forum. Bis jetzt gings hier um nichts, wo man sagen könnte das es hier hingehört.


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn der Thread hier bleiben darf verlang in den Brony Thread auch wieder zurück. Gleiches Recht für alle.



u jelly



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Man braucht ein Code dafür?
> 
> Ich musste nur meinen DSi gestatten mein WLAN zu nutzen, dann musst du nur noch Freundescodes austauschen und im Pokemon Center die Frau in der Mitte oben anreden.



Ich hab den alten silbernen DS. Und der hatte soviel ich weiss nen Code...

Hm, ich könnte mir den DSi eigentlich mal kaufen, das Geld hätte ich dafür.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Zitiert keine Bronie Posts, das endet im Streit

Also, wie wäre es wenn wir uns über das Wochenende überlegen was für ein Vote wir machen.

Zur auswahl stelle Ich:

Stärkstes Pokemon
Schwächstes Pokemon
Häßlichstes Pokemon
Schönstes/Süßestes Pokemon
nervigstes Pokemon
Unnötige Attacken
Übertriebene Attacken
nervigste Sorte Trainer
beliebtester Arenaleiter
beliebteste Mitglieder der Top 4
Stärkster Champion
Schönste Stadt
unbeliebteste Stadt


Fehlt etwas?

Edit: Es wird erst überlegt welche Kategorie wir nehmen, DANACH können wir Voten ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

fiesestes Team?^^
wobei ich zugeben muss das Team Plasma echt ein paar überzeugende Argumente hatte


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Passt vieleleicht ganz gut 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich wusste gar nicht das es überhaupt noch Leute gibt über 13 sind die sich für Pokemons intressieren.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht das es überhaupt noch Leute gibt über 13 sind die sich für Pokemons intressieren.



wenn das mal kein eigentor ist


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> fiesestes Team?^^
> wobei ich zugeben muss das Team Plasma echt ein paar überzeugende Argumente hatte



Stimmt, fieseste/lächerlichste Teams hab ich vergessen

Ich meine:

Team Rocket: Pokemon missbrauchen um Reich/Mächtig zu werden
Team Aqua: Welt fluten
Team Magma: Mehr Land (Eigentlich einleuchtend, Hoen besteht ja fast nur aus Wasser)
Team Galaktik: Eine neue Welt ohne Menschen/Krieg
Team Plasma: Eigentlich PETA in der Pokemon Welt

Edit: Ignoriert die Bronie´s, wir Pokemon fans sind die letzte Bastion gegen den einfluss von MLP und deshalb ihre Erzfeinde


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wenn das mal kein eigentor ist



War ne ernst gemeinte Frage ^^, Ponys sind halt grad in weil es Memes gibt und sie über die Memes bekannt wurden, Pokemon gibt es ja nur die Xte neue Edition und ich kenn niemanden der sich dafür Intressiert.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Passt vieleleicht ganz gut
> Ich wusste gar nicht das es überhaupt noch Leute gibt über 13 sind die sich für Pokemons intressieren.



Irgendwie legst du es gerade auf Streit an, kann das sein?


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2011)

1. Was ist mit dem Pony-Thread denn passiert?
2. Ich schlage einen Reboot des Threads hier vor, sobald die Gegebenheiten geklärt sind, damit die Diskussion um "wo gehörts hin, was soll das überhaupt" Leute die sich für die Themen interessieren nicht verschrecken, sondern der jeweilige Thread sich ausschließlich um das Thema dreht.

Ins Smalltalk-Forum kann alles, wozu wir keine spezifischen Unterforen haben. Der Pokemon-Thread würde ins RPG-Forum gehören, würde es hier nur um Rollenspiel-Geschichten gehen. Er würde ins Allgemeine Spiele-Forum gehören, würde es hier nur um die zugehörigen Spiele gehen. 
Am ehesten würde er noch ins TV-Forum passen, da der ganze Kram zumindest in DE ja durch die TV-Serie populär wurde. Aber wie gesagt, dass kann man in dem Fall später noch verschieben, wenn der eigentliche Thread Resonanz und seine Teilnehmergruppe gefunden hat.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

Können bitte nur Leute reinschreiben, die sich dafür interessieren?

Ich stelle die Ponys ja auch nicht in Frage und schreibe in dem Ponythread, wie ich Ponys hasse und wie man das nur mögen kann.










Die nervigsten Trainer sind immer noch die Angler mit ihren 6 Kapadoren, die kaum Erfahrung geben und nur unnötig Zeit kosten.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

wer suchet der findet. kannst gern mal bei youtube videos zu kompetetiven pokemon scuhen.w irst bestimmt erstaunt sein.
dazu kommt das sich leute die das ernsthaft spielen bestimmt nicht im buffed forum treffen. bekannte und gute seiten wären pokemonexperte.de und pokefans.net. dort findet man auch einsteiger guides zum strategischen kämpfen für alle plattformen falls jemand neugierig feworden sein sollte


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> War ne ernst gemeinte Frage ^^, Ponys sind halt grad in weil es Memes gibt und sie über die Memes bekannt wurden, Pokemon gibt es ja nur die Xte neue Edition und ich kenn niemanden der sich dafür Intressiert.



Bevor es My little Brony auf Cheezburger gab, gab es Pokememes, Pokemon erfreut sich hoher beliebtheit und die Mangas/Fanfiction und andere Fakten über Pokemon sind auch für ältere Pokemon Fans. 

Ich meine, der beste beweis für mich war im Bundesheer

Notebooks durften wir keine haben, also haben wir alle Nintendo DS geholt und bemerkt dass jeder Pokemon Spiele hat. Es gab nix besser als nach dem 15 KM Marsch den DS einzuschalten und den Korporal zu besiegen der auch noch Pokemon spielt. ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die nervigsten Trainer sind immer noch die Angler mit ihren 6 Kapadoren, die kaum Erfahrung geben und nur unnötig Zeit kosten.



karpwin


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

Nerviger sind die Käfersammler. "Ich werde dich besiegen!" Raupy lvl 5 gegen Impergator lvl 76 .... mhja...


----------



## Dominau (2. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Fehlt etwas?



Schwerste Arenaleiter?


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Schwerste Arenaleiter?



Die, mit ihren Rosa Pokemons aus Silber. Boah, wenn ich heute noch jemanden mit Anziehung sehe, könnte ich meinen DS irgendwo an die Wand klatschen. -_-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die, mit ihren Rosa Pokemons aus Silber. Boah, wenn ich heute noch jemanden mit Anziehung sehe, könnte ich meinen DS irgendwo an die Wand klatschen. -_-



Klares Sign, das kommt auch zum Vote

Piepie? Kein Problem
Miltank? Schaff ich doch

Los Alpollo, Fluch, Miltank zuerst drann? Stampfer, lol macht dich gar nichts ^^ VOLLTREFFER? WTF? Alpollo besigt.
Los Igelavar 

(Dieses Miltank hat alle meine Pokemon besiegt bis auf ein level 10 Wiesor für meine VM´s, ich habe Ruckzuckhieb gemacht und es war ein volltreffer, es wurde besiegt durch pures Glück)


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Klares Sign, das kommt auch zum Vote
> 
> Piepie? Kein Problem
> Miltank? Schaff ich doch
> ...



Ich hab das Miltank auch mit einem lvl 9 Wiesor besiegt D: Spionierst du mir etwa nach? ^_^


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

denke mal pipi hat schnüffler oder so eingesetzt. damit werden geister auch durch kampf und normalattacken getroffen
edit: btw ihr hättet euch natürlich auch in diesem park vorher die flinkklaue holen können. da wäre erstschlag kein prob gewesen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

Wie lange habt ihr für Schwarz/weiß gebraucht um die Story durchzuspielen?




Ich war enttäuscht, dass es schon nach 17h vorbei war, obwohl ich ziemlich jeden Trainer besiegt hab. Was ich auch sehr schade finde ist, dass nicht wie in Rubin/Saphir/Smaragd die Trainer wieder gegen einen Kämpfen, bloß mit stärkeren Pokemon.

Jetzt gibt es ja nur tägliche Events (Sportstadium etc.), bei denen man Recht gut (neben der Top 4) trainieren kann.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

story hatte icha uch schnell durch. wobei mir allerdings diesmal auffiel das vorallem der einstieg einsteigerfreundlicher war. so wurde tackles angriffkraft angehoben damit kein nachteil zu anderen starterpokes entsteht die kratzer etc haben. dazu kommt das man ein pokemon geschenkt bekommt das die offensichtliche schwäche des starters ausgleicht. dafür ist die lvlkurve diesmal flacher. wo ich früher mit mit über lvl 60(starter plus ein über lvl 50(rubin pelipeer z.b.) bei den top 4 ankam, war ich in weiß auch grad mal mitte lvl 50 mit meinem starter


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2011)

wie wird das denn mit den nomienierungen gemacht ?


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie lange habt ihr für Schwarz/weiß gebraucht um die Story durchzuspielen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das finde ich auch Schade, aber normalerweise erscheint immer eine "Über-Edition" die Probleme beseitigt oder das Spiel verbessert. Villeicht wird mit Pokemon Grau wieder das wiederantreten gegen Trainer da sein?

Aber ich warte lieber noch auf Neuauflagen von Pokemon Rubin/Saphir

Edit: Die Nomienierungen gehen so:

Wir suchen uns ein Thema aus (z.B. nervigster Trainer)

Es kommt eine Liste mit Trainern wo jeder 0 Punkte hat

Am Ende der Woche (Freitag normalerweise)

wird zusammengezählt wer eben diesen und jenen Trainer gevotet hat.

Bei Pokemon wird es so dass pro Generation 2 oder 3 ausgewählt werden, also werden zu Pokemon Votes 10 oder 15 Pokemon IMMER zur Auswahl stehen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> story hatte icha uch schnell durch. wobei mir allerdings diesmal auffiel das vorallem der einstieg einsteigerfreundlicher war. so wurde tackles angriffkraft angehoben damit kein nachteil zu anderen starterpokes entsteht die kratzer etc haben. dazu kommt das man ein pokemon geschenkt bekommt das die offensichtliche schwäche des starters ausgleicht. dafür ist die lvlkurve diesmal flacher. wo ich früher mit mit über lvl 60(starter plus ein über lvl 50(rubin pelipeer z.b.) bei den top 4 ankam, war ich in weiß auch grad mal mitte lvl 50 mit meinem starter


Ja, besonders die Entwicklungen von den Affen haben in der Story recht gut reingehauen, aber ab Lvl 30 rum hab ich das nicht mehr gelevelt, weil Stalobor einfach alles, selbst die Pokemon der Arenaleiter mit einem Hit besiegt hat.



In Rubin hab ich mal ein Pelipper auf Lvl. 100 gelevelt. 


Ich hatte einfach zuviel Zeit.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

ich hatte ja nee zeitlang nichts mehr mit pokes am hut, aber grad beim neueinstieg und in den foren gelesen das stalabor generell ganz gut ist. vorallem in verbindung mit TSS teams soll es richtig knacken lassen^^


----------



## BlizzLord (2. September 2011)

Fals mal die nervigste Attacke der Pokemon Welt gevoted wird dann bitte Sandwirbel!
Gott ich hasse sie.

Nachdem 3-4x trifft man nur noch mit viel Glück irgendwas. :S

PS: Ich bin dafür bei Story Spoiler(auch wenn es in Pokemon nie wirklich Story gab^^) ein  dranzuhängen!


----------



## Cyberratchet (2. September 2011)

Pokemon Weiß habe ich mir im September aus Japan importiert und auch relativ schnell durchgespielt, Probleme hatte ich nur mit der 2. Arena (?) wo es dieses Bücherrätsel gab... naja das hat man davon wenn man ein Spiel spielt wo man kein Wort versteht ^^. Da ich damals noch bisschen CP veranstaltet habe, wollte ich natürlich die neuen Pokemon und die Fähigkeiten kennen, von der eigentlichen Story weiß ich bis heute nichts. Ich habe mir auch schon öfter überlegt ob ich mir Schwarz holen soll, vielleicht kündigt Nintendo ja noch eine "graue" Edition vor (eventuell auf der TGS) .


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

da ist doppelteam deutlich schlimmer^^ aber evasion moves sind auf turnieren eh meist verboten


----------



## Blooddrainer (2. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die nervigsten Trainer sind immer noch die Angler mit ihren 6 Kapadoren, die kaum Erfahrung geben und nur unnötig Zeit kosten.



QFT.


----------



## BlizzLord (2. September 2011)

> Die nervigsten Trainer sind immer noch die Angler mit ihren 6 Kapadoren, die kaum Erfahrung geben und nur unnötig Zeit kosten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne! Die die dich verarschen drehen sich in die andere Richtung bleiben so stundenlang stehen du willst vorbei und das A*loch dreht sich genau dann um. -_-


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

So, die Umfrage ist da


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. September 2011)

Wuahaha first


----------



## Cyberratchet (2. September 2011)

Ich habe für einmal für "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Beliebteste Pokemon Edition (die Story, Städte)"[/font] gestimmt, The Paladin kannst du die Umfrage noch irgendwie zeitlich beschränken?


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Ich habe für einmal für "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Beliebteste Pokemon Edition (die Story, Städte)"[/font] gestimmt, The Paladin kannst du die Umfrage noch irgendwie zeitlich beschränken?



Natürlich, dieses Vote wird immer am Freitag gestartet und am Sonntag gegen 18:00 beendet

Dann startet das worüber wir gevotet haben und dauert bis Freitag

The vicious Cycle of the Pokemon Thread

Natürlich will ich dass man darüber auch Diskutiert und nicht nur Votet ^^


----------



## Petersburg (2. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> So, die Umfrage ist da



Ich finde es fehlt die auswahl möglichkeit "Der coolste Trainer" 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSKxTqDvsas[/youtube]


----------



## BlizzLord (2. September 2011)

Schauen wir mal ob sich der Thread länger als eine Umfrage hält. 

Edit: Verkloppt mich mal jemand weil ich schon wieder 1ne statt eine geschrieben habe?
Scheiss Internet Slang.^^


----------



## Edou (2. September 2011)

*BlizzLord verklopp*
Aus freundlichen Gründen die Stichelei entfernt. =)
B2T: @Olli: Shiggy ruled mein schalke bro!
Fands nur immer doof wie dähmlich arrogant die Arena-Leiter waren und welch genugtuung es war denen in den Arsch getackelt zu haben.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2011)

So wie es aussieht führt derweil "Welche Pokemon Edition ist die beliebteste"

Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt

Und wir sollten weniger Arrogant sein gegen die Bronie´s @Edou

So lange wir hier nicht allzu negativ auffallen sollte unser Thread bestand haben.


----------



## Edou (2. September 2011)

Ja, war etwas unangebracht. Ich hab auch kein problem mit dem zeug, solang sies bei sich ausleben, aber er war einfach zu provokant, da musste die Stichelei einfach sein. Tut mir leid. :/

Das war auch alles, jetzt bzw dannach wurde ich ja wieder einigermaßen, so wie ich es eben sein kann, konstruktiv.


----------



## The Paladin (3. September 2011)

So, nur zur Erinnerung

Das Vote endet am Sonntag den 04.09.2011 um 18:00

Also Morgen um 6 Uhr Abends ^^

Bis jetzt habe ich 30 votes gezählt, also 30 Pokemon fans. Und nur ein paar haben hier gepostet.

Meldet euch hier, was sind eure lieblings Pokemon? Welches euer lieblings Typ bei Pokemon?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. September 2011)

Was hier auf keinem Fall fehlen darf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1h5TzdTq0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfoGBVM86PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xaVngda8XZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mag Pikachu nicht :I


----------



## The Paladin (3. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_GvNw93eJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Videos, Mangas, Bücher, Spiele und eine Serie

Wir haben alles- Eure Pokefans ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (4. September 2011)

Ich dachte das soll kein Bilder/Video Spam Thread werden. :/


----------



## The Paladin (4. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich dachte das soll kein Bilder/Video Spam Thread werden. :/



Hm, stimmt, aber es hat halt dazugepasst

Und nun gute Nacht, mal sehen ob es beim Flohmarkt noch ein paar alte Editionen + Gameboy gibt ^^


----------



## Seph018 (4. September 2011)

Da ich hier kaum noch aktiv bin leiste ich es mir einfach mal: TonyGT, dein Auftritt hier war peinlich. Genauso hast du alle Bronies beschämt. Andererseits: Dieses ganze Forum hier kommt mir wie ein Kindergarten vor. "Die dürfen einen Thread über Pokemon haben? Unfair!" Mal abgesehen davon, dass manche hier versuchen brav eloquent zu reden. Das hier ist kein Schulhof, wo verschiedene Gruppen versuchen die anderen runterzumachen und bei den Lehrern zu verpfeifen, kommt mal wieder klar. Einige von euch sollten mal wirklich nachdenken was sie so daher labern. Man merkt, dass das ein Platz voller Streber und Versagern ist. Bann inc? Er ist willkommen.

Wie auch immer. Mein Lieblingspokemon ist immernoch Mewto, weil es einfach Badass ist und ein wenig Charakter besitzt. Lieblingsedition ist, wie ihr euch denken könnt, die Erste, die folgenden konnten leider nie wirklich Interesse erzeugen, auch wenn ich sie gespielt habe.


----------



## Interminator (4. September 2011)

So hab auch mal schnell für "Beliebteste Pokemon Edition (die Story, Städte)" gestimmt. Denn darauf hab ich auch direkt ne Antwort


----------



## wronny (4. September 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Vor über einem Jahr habe ich mich dann ins Competitive Play begeben, Smogon.com und Bisafans.de waren meine Hauptforen zu diesen Themen.
> Dann wurde Pokemon-Online released, ein Tool mit welchem man sich sein Team basteln kann (inkl. DVs, EVs, verschiedenen Traits) und das auch in verschiedenen Modi.



CP ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich, besonders wenn man sich dann auch noch mit RNG und Co beschäftigt.
Außerhalb des Spiels - also bei PO/anderen Simulatoren - wird es dann schon wieder zu einfach.
RNG wird ja an macher Stelle als Cheaten betrachtet, ich sehe es zwar eher als intelligentes Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik, lasse aber dennoch lieber die Finger davon.
Da reduziere ich mich lieber darauf die DVs zu errechnen und mich schon mit durschnittlichen DVs und dem passenden Wesen zu begnügen.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also Rubin hab ich mit Abstand am meisten gespielt.
> Ca. 500 Std Spielzeit. Besonders wenn man andere kennt, die spielen ist es toll. Pokemon tauschen, in Rubin die versteckten Geheimverstecke suchen etc.
> Das epischste war immer noch Latios wochenlang zu verfolgen, da man den Meisterball schon verbraucht hatte. Man war das ein Gefühl, das Ding zu fangen!



Zur Spielzeit: Die 500 Stunden hab ich einzeln mit noch keinem Titel der Reihe geknackt. 
- Rot 280 Std, Kristall 240 Std, 
- Rubin 130 Std, Feuerrot 230 Std Die Spielstände habe ich mittlerweile überspielt, da ich deren Pokemon erst auf SoulSilver und jetzt auf Schwarz übertragen habe

Danach war erst mal Pause. Doch dann Packte mich mit SoulSilver doch irgendwie wieder die Lust mal wieder zu Spielen.

- Soulsilver 380 Std. - Geniales Remake der besten Spiele der Reihe, Coole Neuerungen (Interaktive-Safarizone) [1]
- D/P/Pt je nur 30-40 Stunden - meiner Meinung nach die schlechtesten Teile der Reihe. Da bin ich echt froh, dass ich diese gebraucht und damit günstig auf dem Amazon-Marketplace erstanden habe (6 - 12€)

- Schwarz kratzt gerade an der 200 Stunden Marke. Weiß 50 Std. Von der Traumwelt hatte ich persönlich mehr erwartet. [1]
Das macht in der Summe etwa 1600 Stunden. ~ 67 Tage

[1] Auch der Soulsilver Spielstand existiert nicht mehr, obwohl ich auf den schon recht stolz war. 489 gefangene und in den Boxen vorhandene Pokemon.
 Diese haben aber auf Einall alle eine neue Heimat gefunden und gesellten sich zu den 153, die ich dort gefangen habe.
 Wie manch einer ein Platzproblem in WoW hat, habe ich ein "Platzproblem" auf Pokemon Schwarz. Zum Glück relativiert sich das, wenn man beide Editionen hat. 

Zu den Meisterbällen:
Die hab ich nie verwendet, das Nahm der Sache irgendwie die Herausforderung.
Die Verfolgung der Legendären Raubkatzen (Entei, Raikou, Suicune) bzw. der Wanderpokemon generell hat schon was für sich.
Wobei sich die Herausforderung mit der richtigen Taktik schnell relativieren ließ. 
Generation 2&3: Iksbat mit Horroblick und Hypnose
Genaration 4+: Galagladi mit Horroblick, Trugschlag, Hypnose

Die lustigste Aktion, die mir da im Gedächtnis bleiben wird, ist der Kampf gegen Mewtu (Lv 70) den ich mit meinem Nachtara (Lv 38) bestritten habe.
Rohe Psychokinestische Gewalt ist eben nicht alles. 



tear_jerker schrieb:


> wird zeit das meine weiße edition wettbewerbsfertig wird^^ aber dafür hab ich mir ja extra den ards geholt. über 100 eier züchten wie ich es in diamant gemacht habe für dvs? leck mich gamegear
> 
> edit: aber ch muss zugaben auf mein chomp war ich dann auch stolz und dank clon per wifi auch sehr beliebt in forenbörsen^^


Steinigt ihn. Und zwar wegen beidem Nutzung des Schummelmoduls ActionReplay-DS und Nutzung des Klontricks im Wifi.
Solche Leute machen das Nutzen der GTS (Global Trade Station) nahezu unmöglich.




tear_jerker schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch deine pokemon dvs ohne ards perfekt machen. du musst nur anhand des RNG von Pokemon ausrechnen wann du den ds anzumachen hast und was du tust musst um den RNG zu manipulieren



Wo außer im Competetive Play benötigt man schon Perfekte DVs?
Im normalen Spielverlauf (Storyverlauf) gar nicht. 
Und sonst - für Kämpfe mit Freunden oder im Duellturm (u.ä.) reichen auch Gute Teams aus Pokemon mit durchschnittlichen DVs, passendem Wesen und Antrainierten EVs.




tear_jerker schrieb:


> In schwarz/weiß gibts kein pelipeer um alle schwächen davon abzudecken^^


Zumindest nicht vor der Liga, später kann man dann doch Pelipper finden. (R13, Ondula, Bucht von Ondula)
Mit Piccolente / Swaroness gibt es auf der Marea-Zugbrücke / Wunderbrücke jedoch eine Alternative.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie lange habt ihr für Schwarz/weiß gebraucht um die Story durchzuspielen?
> 
> Ich war enttäuscht, dass es schon nach 17h vorbei war, obwohl ich ziemlich jeden Trainer besiegt hab. Was ich auch sehr schade finde ist, dass nicht wie in Rubin/Saphir/Smaragd die Trainer wieder gegen einen Kämpfen, bloß mit stärkeren Pokemon.
> 
> Jetzt gibt es ja nur tägliche Events (Sportstadium etc.), bei denen man Recht gut (neben der Top 4) trainieren kann.



Gebraucht habe ich auf Schwarz nicht ganz 27 Stunden, auf Weiß etwas über die Hälfte (15h).
Auf Schwarz zog es sich etwas in die Länge, weil ich nebenbei noch nahezu jedes neue Pokemon einfing, welches mir über den weg lief.
Auf Weiß ging es dann ohne Umwege zum Endkampf.

Wirklich enttäusch war ich über die kurze Story nicht wirklich, weil Pokemon immer noch mehr bietet und man sich ab da die Ziele selbst setzen kann.
Und da kann man sich so einige Meilensteine setzen.
Zumal bezogen auf die Länge leider keine Edition an Gold/Silber und ihre Remakes heran kommt,
welche mir vom Konzept her - also mehrere Gebiete (Johto und Kanto) zu bereisen immer noch am besten gefallen.
Es ist schon schade, dass man dieses Konzept nicht weiter fortgeführt hat.




TheGui schrieb:


> omg seid ihr nerdig.. ich versteh nur bahnhof O-o


Gerade wenn die Pokemon-Fans anfangen mit Begriffen aus dem Competetive Play um sich zu werfen, 
wirds nerdig. Bis Anfang vergangenen Jahres hab auch ich da nur Bahnhof verstanden, dann hab ich mich mal mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt.
Das wird Stellenweise recht interessant.


Und um nich nur von den Spielen zu Reden.
Der generell schon eher schwache Pokemon Anime hat nach Johto sehr stark nachgelassen. 
Einige der Filme konnten sich zwischendurch doch noch sehen lassen. Zuletzt Film 8 mit Lucario.

Legende:
RNG: Random Number Generation - quasi der Überbegriff für das Überlisten des Zufallsgenerators - in Pokemon primär genutzt um Shinys und/oder Pokemon mit perfekten DVs / Wesen zu bekommen
EVs: Effort Values, Fleiß Punkte - Punkte die man nach dem Kampf mit einem gegnerischen Pokemon erhält, sorgen dafür, dass Pokemon durch das Training gegen andere Pokemon - bis zu einer Grenze von 510Evs - besser wachsen als durch Sonderbonbons.
DVs: Determinant Values - quasi die Gene eines Pokemon, die DVs können für jeden der 6 Statuswerte von 0 - 31 varieieren; die Chance ein Pokemon mit Perfekten DVs (alle 31) zu erhalten beträgt etwa 1 : 1.073.741.824 ( 1 : 32[sup]6[/sup])


So genug für heute... wobei eins noch: Glurak > all :-D


----------



## The Paladin (4. September 2011)

@Wronny

Ich habe alles durchgelesen ^^

Und um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe mich nie für DV´s und EV´s interessiert. Auch nicht auf das Wesen der Pokemon.

Ich überlasse es den Zufall und Züchte mir auch keine 200 Eier um das perfekte Pokemon zu kriegen.

Das einzige wo ich genau hinschaue ist die Fähigkeit des Pokemons was ich fangen will.

z.B. kämpfe ich lieber mit einen Gladiantri was die Fähigkeit Siegeswillen hat als eines was die Fähigkeit Konzentrator hat (Viele versuchen mir einzureden dass Konzentrator wichtiger ist, Kopfnuss und Biss die es zurückschrecken lassen sind aber Fähigkeiten die nur 1/4 des Schadens machen)

Ansonsten noch:

Nur noch 6:40 Minuten bis das Vote endet ^^


Und noch ne Frage, ist Zoroark in Online Kämpfen verboten? Ist das einzige meiner Pokemon auf Level 100 und das einzige Pokemon was die Top 4 + Champ im alleingang besiegt (+ein paar Top Genesung wegen des Kampf Champions)


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2011)

vronni, mir gehts ja auch um das competetive spiel. vor der pokemon liga habe ich den ards nichtmal benutzt. die gts an sich ist eine feine sache, aber zum vernünftigen tauschen auch wieder nicht so gut geeignet. was zumt eil immer verlangt wird für ein einfaches pokemon ist schon dreist. da bleib ich lieber bei den onlinebörsen und stelle dort meine pokemon mit weitaus mehr angabemöglichkeiten rein. außerdem weiß ich dann das jemand gute dvs zu schätzen weis.

bezüglich des duelltumrs macht es aber durchaus unterschiede ob du deine poemon nun auf kompetetives spiel abgestimmt hast oder nicht. da müssen auch die movepools sitzen. die meisten leute ohne ahnung gehen da ohne boost fähigkeiten rein und wundern sich warum sie an einem bestimmten punkt nicht weiter kommen.

@paladin. konzentrator is im kompetetiven spiel besser weil dort niemand deine statuswerte verändert sondern nur eigene geboostet werden. von daher ist das mit dem zurückschrecken(auch bei knirscher mogelhieb etc) deutlich interessanter
edit: ich hab zwar grad nicht die ganzen 00ber regeln im kopf, aber bei der lauen gesamtsummer von zoroarkl denke ich nicht das es verboten ist 
edit2. ist aber egal obs das einzige auf lvl hundert ist da alle pokemon auf lvl hundert angehoben werden. auf diese weise lassen sich auch dvs zuverlässig errechnen


----------



## Gazeran (4. September 2011)

Nerd-Rezeptoren aktivieren sich...
Muss Pokemon kaufen....
N33333333RD!
Ich weis noch wie ich 3 Boxen voller Flemmlis hatte für DVs und so xD

Was is besser schwarz oder weis? (nicht rassistisch gemeint xD)

Btw ich bin eine Signatur!
<3 petersburg


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2011)

von dem was ich gelesen habe(und stylisch ansprechender finde^^) ist es weiß. nimmst sich aber nicht viel. das drachenpoke in weiß hat zusatztyp elektro während das in schwarz feuer hat. sind also beide gleich effektiv gegeneinander. nicht wie rubin. hab mir den arsch wund geärgert das groudon gegen kyogre keinen stich sah :/ weiß hat das bessere psychopokemon mit zytomega. das pendant auf schwarz ist schwächer. dazu kommt das in der editionsspezifischen stadt von weiß (der weiße wald) man auch pokemon fangen kann. in der von schwarz (schwarze stadt) nicht. aber da es ja die gts es gibt sind die unterschiede klein und nichtig


----------



## White_Sky (4. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das stärkste Pokemon ist Arceus, da braucht man keine Umfrage für machen.



Von der Geschichte her hast du recht. Arceus schlüpfte zusammen mit Dialga, Giratina und Palkia aus einem Ei im Nichts und erschuf das Universum bzw. die Welt.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2011)

nicht nur von der geschichte her. arceus hat auch die höchste gesamtsumme an statuswerten(2139) aller generationen.


----------



## The Paladin (4. September 2011)

Ehm, ich denke irgendwas ist bei der Umfrage falsch oder ihr konntet es kaum erwarten zu Voten

Nichts desto trotz solltet ihr auch erklären warum ihr genau diese Edition (Generation) als die beste Empfindet.

Obwohl Johto mit Kanto eine art Upgrade ist, ist der Klassik Wert von Kanto dennoch ein Pluspunkt.

Meine Lieblingsedition (Generation) ist Hoenn mit seiner unvergesslichen Geschichte, den gut balancierten Pokemon (Letarking ist mächtig, aber jede 2te Runde angreifen ist auch ein nachteil) und natürlich Wassili in den hintern treten ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2011)

Die dritte Generation ist für mich am besten.




Rubin/Saphir/Smaragd sind einfach cool und ich hab da viele Hunderte Stunden reignesteckt und kenne die games quasi auswendig.

Die Feuerrote Edition ist auch klasse, da es ein richtig gutes Remake der ersten Generation ist mit einer Menge Extras und macht die erste Generation (außer man möchte einen Nostalgieeffekt haben, den man mit der feuerroten eigentlich auch bekommt) quasi überflüssig.


----------



## Olliruh (4. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die dritte Generation ist für mich am besten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. September 2011)

Meine Lieblingsgeneration war die zweite (also Silber/Gold), da ich es einfach noch als Verbesserung empfunden haben was bei den nachfolgenden Generationen schon nicht mehr der Fall war. Ich würd es am ehesten als Überdruss-Erscheinung beschreiben.


----------



## Gazeran (4. September 2011)

Hab im Internet nen paar alte Sprites von mir gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt was dazu


----------



## The Paladin (4. September 2011)

Okay

Ein brennendes Papinella (Ramoth ^^)
Ein Baby Damhirplex (Eigentlich gelungen, aber es hat ein Evoli Gesicht)
Ein böses Mobai?
Ein Schneckmag mit Pflanzen und Bisasam Knolle
Ein Rasaff-Snibunna?


----------



## Gazeran (4. September 2011)

Ramoth wer oder was is das? XD
btw die dinger sind vor 2-3 jahren entstanden :S


----------



## White_Sky (4. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ramoth wer oder was is das? XD
> btw die dinger sind vor 2-3 jahren entstanden :S



http://www.pokewiki.de/Ramoth


----------



## Wiwi-chan (4. September 2011)

Ramoth ist zwar ne dicke Motte, aber ist ein gutes Pokémon  (Jedenfalls macht mein Ramoth, gennant Rahel, die Top 4 fast allein platt o.o)

Ich fand Rubin damals auch so toll  Hab mit meinem lieben Absol immer die Top 4 im Alleingang erledigt ^^
Und ich mochte Troy voll gern xD

Blattgrün mochte ich auch. War ein gutes "Remake".
Da ich außerdem ein totaler Fan von Suicune bin, war ich glücklich, dass ich es mir später fangen konnte x) (Danke an Glurak an dieser Stelle).


Die jetzige Edition gefällt mir aber auch ziemlich gut, aber Hoenn.... da hab ich halt auch die meiste Zeit mit verbracht x) (Dennoch hab ich fast alle Pokis auf die Blattgrüne übertragen ~)


----------



## Düstermond (4. September 2011)

Mich wundert es, wie viele Leute die dritte Generation am besten fanden. Nach der exzellenten zweiten Generation kam mir die dritte so dahingeschmiert vor. Ich würde sogar spontant sagen, dass mir eben diesen am aller wenigstens gefallen hat. Features, die bereits auf dem alten Gameboy Color realisiert wurden, fehlten einfach komplett - Das Spiel war wieder viel kürzer als sein Vorgänger - Es fehlten viele viele Pokémon, welche später nur durch Verbindung mit den Remakes von Rot/Blau bzw. den Gamecube-Spielen zugänglich geworden sind. 

Ich finde die zweite Generation am schönsten. Das Spiel war einfach am umfangreichsten und schönsten. Wobei an der ersten Generation viel Herzblut steckt. (Da kommen vor allem Erinnerungen an die Unterstufe, so 6. oder 7. Klasse, hoch. Alle mit ihren dicken Classic-Gameboys in der Schule. Das waren noch Zeiten)


----------



## Piti49 (5. September 2011)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, wie viele Leute die dritte Generation am besten fanden. Nach der exzellenten zweiten Generation kam mir die dritte so dahingeschmiert vor. Ich würde sogar spontant sagen, dass mir eben diesen am aller wenigstens gefallen hat. Features, die bereits auf dem alten Gameboy Color realisiert wurden, fehlten einfach komplett - Das Spiel war wieder viel kürzer als sein Vorgänger - Es fehlten viele viele Pokémon, welche später nur durch Verbindung mit den Remakes von Rot/Blau bzw. den Gamecube-Spielen zugänglich geworden sind.
> 
> Ich finde die zweite Generation am schönsten. Das Spiel war einfach am umfangreichsten und schönsten. Wobei an der ersten Generation viel Herzblut steckt. (Da kommen vor allem Erinnerungen an die Unterstufe, so 6. oder 7. Klasse, hoch. Alle mit ihren dicken Classic-Gameboys in der Schule. Das waren noch Zeiten)





Genau das hat mich gerad auch fast vom Hocker gehauen Oo
Ich hätte damit gerechnet das Generation 2 so gut wie alle Stimmen bekommt.
Vielleicht liegt es am Alter, mein Bruder fand die 3te auch besser er ist jetzt 19 ich 24.
Mal abwarten, ich kann mir das einfach nicht vorstellen, die dritte war spielerisch sogar die schlechteste von allen meiner Meinung nach.


Ich habe auf jeden Fall Silber am liebsten und am längsten gespielt,. .. .. .. mmhhh oder doch blau? da hatte ich immerhin alle Pokemon gefangen mit nem Kumpel zusammen.
Auch Egal Silber war am besten^^


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Genau das hat mich gerad auch fast vom Hocker gehauen Oo
> Ich hätte damit gerechnet das Generation 2 so gut wie alle Stimmen bekommt.
> Vielleicht liegt es am Alter, mein Bruder fand die 3te auch besser er ist jetzt 19 ich 24.
> Mal abwarten, ich kann mir das einfach nicht vorstellen, die dritte war spielerisch sogar die schlechteste von allen meiner Meinung nach.
> ...



Hm, ich bin auch 19 und finde die 3te Generation am besten. Zufall?

Naja, in meiner Ansicht ist die Reihenfolge so:

5: Generation 4
4: Generation 5
3: Generation 1
2: Generaiton 2
1: Generation 3


----------



## Edou (5. September 2011)

Ja, purer Zufall. Ich werde jetzt 17 und mir gefällt die 1st Generation am besten(Ist halt Geschmackssache). Ich habe bis zu der Blauen Version (Glaub die hieß Rubin oder so EDIT: Rubin wars nicht aber Saphier, Google ftw) aufm Gameboy Advance gezockt und die gefiel zwar vom Design, aber vom Gameplay und vom Feeling der Story war Generation 1 am besten. (Rot, Blau und Gelb) Silber und Gold (hab ich auch beide *g*) waren zwar vom Umfang her Stark, aber kamen meiner Meinung nach schon nichtmehr an Blau/Rot/Gelb ran. 
Zu den neueren kann ich natürlich nichts sagen, daher ist für mich Generation 1 am besten. =)


----------



## Piti49 (6. September 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja, purer Zufall. Ich werde jetzt 17 und mir gefällt die 1st Generation am besten(Ist halt Geschmackssache). Ich habe bis zu der Blauen Version (Glaub die hieß Rubin oder so EDIT: Rubin wars nicht aber Saphier, Google ftw) aufm Gameboy Advance gezockt und die gefiel zwar vom Design, aber vom Gameplay und vom Feeling der Story war Generation 1 am besten. (Rot, Blau und Gelb) Silber und Gold (hab ich auch beide *g*) waren zwar vom Umfang her Stark, aber kamen meiner Meinung nach schon nichtmehr an Blau/Rot/Gelb ran.
> Zu den neueren kann ich natürlich nichts sagen, daher ist für mich Generation 1 am besten. =)





Ich glaube eher bei dir ist es Zufall das du die alten Generationen am besten findest^^
Es wird wohl stark davon abhängen welches man als erstes gespielt hat.

Ich weiss noch wie ich 1999 am Erscheinungsdatum direkt nach der Schule war es glaube ich zum örtlichen Laden mit meinem seid 6 Monaten gesparten mir Pokemon blau noch ergattern konnte.
Da war ich 12 , the Paladin war 7 und du warst 5. Ihr werdet wohl nicht mehr alles so genau wissen^^
Für mich war es auf jeden fall so das ich Pokemon Blau solange gespielt habe bis Silber rauskam und mir dies gekauft habe und es war soviel neu, die neuen Pokemon waren anders und aufregend usw.

Ausser der Grafik und Pokemon die immer mehr nach echten Tieren oder Mischungen aus anderen oder einfach nur in Baby oder Böse Form dazu kamen wurde es etwas öde, die Story empfand ich ab der dritten
Generation sehr Flach. Die Höhlen wurden irgendwie immer leichter.
Eine ähnliche Entwicklung wie in WoW würde ich fast sagen. Aber nicht falsch verstehen Pokemon liebe ich heute immer noch und habe sehr viel Spaß mit allen Editionen gehabt.

Es ist aber meiner Meinung nach doch sehr vom alter und Start in die Pokemon Welt abhängig.
Was ich auch sehr interessant finde ist das ich die ersten 151 Pokemon alle kenne teilweise die Daten dazu aus dem Pokedex Oo und das heute noch, alle die danach kommen kenne ich nicht wirklich nur die bekanntesten aber längst nicht alle.


----------



## The Paladin (6. September 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher bei dir ist es Zufall das du die alten Generationen am besten findest^^
> Es wird wohl stark davon abhängen welches man als erstes gespielt hat.
> 
> Ich weiss noch wie ich 1999 am Erscheinungsdatum direkt nach der Schule war es glaube ich zum örtlichen Laden mit meinem seid 6 Monaten gesparten mir Pokemon blau noch ergattern konnte.
> ...



1999?

Ich weiß noch wie ich zu meinen 7 Geburtstag 1997 meinen ersten Game Boy erhalten habe + original Tetris.

Dann, 1998 zu meinen 8 Geburtstag habe ich Pokemon Rot bekommen und habe ne stunde damit verbracht das Haus zu durchsuchen weil ich nicht wusste wie ich raus kann. ^^

Und als ich Silber hatte, habe ich gerne Silberblick eingesetzt, weil es wie ein Laserstrahl aussah ^^

Mit Saphir habe ich dann effektiver gekämpft und im allgemeinen begonnen darauf zu achten was für Pokemon ich im Team habe. In den vorrigen Editionen habe ich per Glück immer die Top 4 bezwungen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. September 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> [...]Es wird wohl stark davon abhängen welches man als erstes gespielt hat.[...]



Ich finde die dritte Generation auch am besten, obwohl mein erstes Pokemon-Spiel Pokemon Blau war. Ich weiß nichtmal warum mir die dritte am besten gefällt, ich hatte beim Spielen einfach den meisten Spaß.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2011)

Bei meiner Pokemon Rubin ist die interne Spielebatterie leergegangen. Es kommt immer die Meldung:




"Interne Spielebatterie verbraucht. Zeitbasierende Spiele-Events werden nicht initiiert."

Damit kann ich wohl u.A. keine Beeren mehr anpflanzen. Speichern und alles geht noch normal.


----------



## The Paladin (6. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei meiner Pokemon Rubin ist die interne Spielebatterie leergegangen. Es kommt immer die Meldung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick die Edition zu Nintendo. Ich weiß nicht ob die das immer noch tun, aber die Reparieren dass und du kriegst ein Shiny Zigzachs dazu (Wie gesagt, wenn die es noch tun)

Edit: Beeren Update

Edit 2: Es funktioniert immer noch, du musst eben die voraussetzungen erfüllen damit du noch ein Shiny Pokemon dazu kiregst (Oder du nimmst die schnelle Variante und kriegst kein Shiny Pokemon)

Ach, wenn ich doch nur nicht meine Saphir verkauft hätte, ich hätte ein weiteres Shiny Pokemon ^^


----------



## Azerak (6. September 2011)

Also so recht entscheiden konnte ich mich nun nicht.

Generation 2 und 3 hatten beide ihre Vorteile.
Wenn es rein um das Kämpfen geht hat 2 die Nase sehr weit vorn. Da hatte man einfach viel mehr Content was das anbelangte.

Aber 3 hatte dann halt noch Sachen wie die Geheimhölle und 2er Kämpfe oder die Wettbewerbe was besonders den Multiplayer 
spielwert gemacht hatte. Haben zu 4 aufm Schulhof gestanden und noch mit dem besch...eidenen 4er-Linkkabel rumgefuchtelt um zu spielen =D

Naja habe mich nun für Generation 3 entschieden - auch wenn 2 dicht dahinter ist aber die ja leider keinen Anreiz zum Multiplayer bietet :S


----------



## The Paladin (8. September 2011)

Hm, ich hatte mir mehr Antworten erhofft da so viele gewählt haben.

Naja

Morgen startet wieder die Themenwahl und am Sonntag wird das nächste Thema bekanntgegeben.

Ach ja, und noch was

Würde jemand mit mir Tauschen? Ich möchte 5 Pokemon von Weiss auf Schwarz tun. Als Belohnung kann ich ein Zorua anbieten. (Random Geschlecht, Natur usw.)


----------



## Cyberratchet (8. September 2011)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ich finde die zweite Generation am schönsten. Das Spiel war einfach am umfangreichsten und schönsten. Wobei an der ersten Generation viel Herzblut steckt. (Da kommen vor allem Erinnerungen an die Unterstufe, so 6. oder 7. Klasse, hoch. Alle mit ihren dicken Classic-Gameboys in der Schule. Das waren noch Zeiten)


Im Prinzip hast du alles gesagt, was gesagt werden muss. Mit der 1. Gen sind natürlich die meisten Erinnerungen verbunden, ich weiß noch als wir als kleine Kinder mit unseren GBCs und den Linkkabeln zusammen saßen und unsere Pokemon getauscht und Kämpfe ausgetragen haben. Die 2. Gen fand ich aber deswegen besser, da man mit Johto und Kanto eine riesige Welt gab, die es zu entdecken galt. Auch der Duellturm, welche mit Kristall eingeführt wurde, war eine super Neuigkeit ... auch wenn ich damals nie viel erreicht habe.

Nach der 2. Gen habe ich eigentlich vorgehabt mit Pokemon aufzuhören, im Gymansium haben wir sich ein Freund und ich dann doch spontan noch Pokemon Diamond(er)/Pearl(ich) und es hat sofort wieder gefunkt^^. Im letzten September habe ich mir dann noch Schwarz aus Japan importiert, hier fand ich den Weg bis zur Top4 doch sehr kurz und an die legendären Pokemon kam man auch sehr schnell. Im CP-Bereich hat es allerdings ein paar nette Neuigkeiten gebracht, deswegen liegen bei mir Gen4 und 5 ungefähr auf gleiche Höhe.

Silber/Gold/Kristall > Rot/Gelb/Blau > Diamond/Pearl/Platinum = Black/White (3.Gen hab ich kaum länger als 1-2 Stunden gespielt).


@The Paladin: 
Hast du nicht gefragt was unsere Lieblingspokemon bzw. unser Lieblingstyp ist, ich finde grad den Beitrag nicht. Meine Lieblingspokemon sind  Glurak,Zapdos,Lugia und Dragoran, meinen Lieblingstypen muss ich also nicht extra erwähnen  !?


----------



## The Paladin (8. September 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> @The Paladin:
> Hast du nicht gefragt was unsere Lieblingspokemon bzw. unser Lieblingstyp ist, ich finde grad den Beitrag nicht. Meine Lieblingspokemon sind Glurak,Zapdos,Lugia und Dragoran, meinen Lieblingstypen muss ich also nicht extra erwähnen  !?



Das kommt per Votes, sonst wird hier alles durcheinander geredet ^^

Also, will niemand mit mir tauschen? Oder muss ich die Belohnung auf Pokemon erhöhen an die man jetzt nur noch per Cheatmodul kommt? (Darkrai, Deoxys [Alle beide Original, also per Event]) (Ich hoffe ich muss nicht erhöhen ^^)


----------



## Davatar (9. September 2011)

Ich bekenne mich schuldig, hab mir damals als sie neu waren blau, rot und später noch gelb für den Gameboy Classic geholt ^^

Von den Nachfolgern hab ich ein paar angespielt, fand sie aber nicht so toll, aber das ist letztendlich auch nur Geschmackssache


----------



## wronny (9. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> @Wronny
> 
> Ich habe alles durchgelesen ^^
> 
> ...



Bis anfang vergangenen Jahres hat mich der DV/EV Kram auch nicht tangiert. Je näher mein Pokedex der vervollständigung war, desto mehr suchte ich nach etwas anderem interessanten in der Welt der Pokemon.
Auf die DVs achte ich so halb, auf das Wesen, die Fähigkeit und die EVs hingegen sehr genau.

Verboten soweit ich weiß nicht, würde mich auch arg wundern, denn die Fähigkeit war ja als taktisches Element fürs Multiplayer gedacht.
Liga mit Zoroark ist übrigens genial - besonders gegen Kattlea (aka. Psycho-Tussi) die Kampf Pokemon an die letzte Stelle im Team und Zoroark raus ...
schon lustig, wie sie dann wiederholt versucht Zoroark mit Psychokinese anzugreifen, da mekrt man, dass die KI doch die eine oder andere Macke hat.




tear_jerker schrieb:


> *w*ronn*y*, mir gehts ja auch um das competetive spiel. vor der pokemon liga habe ich den ards nichtmal benutzt. die gts an sich ist eine feine sache, aber zum vernünftigen tauschen auch wieder nicht so gut geeignet. was zumt eil immer verlangt wird für ein einfaches pokemon ist schon dreist. da bleib ich lieber bei den onlinebörsen und stelle dort meine pokemon mit weitaus mehr angabemöglichkeiten rein. außerdem weiß ich dann das jemand gute dvs zu schätzen weis.
> 
> bezüglich des duelltumrs macht es aber durchaus unterschiede ob du deine poemon nun auf kompetetives spiel abgestimmt hast oder nicht. da müssen auch die movepools sitzen. die meisten leute ohne ahnung gehen da ohne boost fähigkeiten rein und wundern sich warum sie an einem bestimmten punkt nicht weiter kommen.



Wenn jemand Pokemon nur als Single-Player-Spiel spielt, kann er gerne Schummeln, wie er lustig ist. Der einzige, den man dabei verarscht, ist man selbst.
Sobald es man mit Mitspielern interagiert wird es meiner Meinung nach grenzwertig. 
Auch wenn ich in diesem Fall durchaus nachvollziehen kann, dass man dazu neigen könnte das Schummelmodul zu nutzen.

Mir persönlich wäre da, wie in Generation 4 mit den Schillernden-Pokemon, eine Funktion - ein Weg im Spiel mit dem man diesen Glücksfaktor umgehen kann deutlich lieber.
So hat man aktuell eben nur die folgenden vier Möglichkeiten: DVs ignorieren, langwierig auf optimale DVs hinarbeiten, RNG, Schummeln.

Die Idee hinter der GTS - eine Globale Tauschbörse zu haben, ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, leider hat das Sicherheitssystem einige Lücken.
Wenn man die Forderungen für einige Pokemon sieht, mekrt man dass das ganze System auch ein bisschen an der Community scheitert.
Nintendo wird sicherlich weiterhin daran arbeiten, Gen 5 hat ja schon einige Verbesserungen mit sich gebracht.
Bis dahin sind Online-Tauschbörsen auf den einschlägigen Pokemon-Seiten die beste Alternative.

Bezüglich Duellturm:
Da Problem fängt bei einigen doch schon viel früher an als bei "Boost-Moves" (Schwerttanz, Säurepanzer, Drachentanz ...). Teilweise ist das "Team" ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen von irgendwelchen, wenn auch starken, Pokemon.
Das hier zu erläutern würde aber glaube ich zu weit führen.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> von dem was ich gelesen habe(und stylisch ansprechender finde^^) ist es weiß. nimmst sich aber nicht viel. das drachenpoke in weiß hat zusatztyp elektro während das in schwarz feuer hat. sind also beide gleich effektiv gegeneinander. [...] dazu kommt das in der editionsspezifischen stadt von weiß (der weiße wald) man auch pokemon fangen kann. in der von schwarz (schwarze stadt) nicht. aber da es ja die gts es gibt sind die unterschiede klein und nichtig



Schwarz ist etwas urbaner, Weiß etwas "ländlicher". In der schwarzen Stadt kann man zwar keine Pokemon fangen, dafür aber seltene Items kaufen. (farbstücke, Evolutionssteine, Herzschuppen)
Da mein Pokedex - mit der ausnahme einige Pokemon, die man nur auf Event-Verteilungen / einer beschränkten Zeit über Wifi - auf SoulSilver vollständig war, fand ich die schwarze Stadt ansprechender.
Ebenso fand ich den Subtyp Feuer von Reshiram besser, da man so endlich ein Drachen Pokemon ohne Eis-Schwäche hat.




Düstermond schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, wie viele Leute die dritte Generation am besten fanden. Nach der exzellenten zweiten Generation kam mir die dritte so dahingeschmiert vor. Ich würde sogar spontant sagen, dass mir eben diesen am aller wenigstens gefallen hat. Features, die bereits auf dem alten Gameboy Color realisiert wurden, fehlten einfach komplett - Das Spiel war wieder viel kürzer als sein Vorgänger - Es fehlten viele viele Pokémon, welche später nur durch Verbindung mit den Remakes von Rot/Blau bzw. den Gamecube-Spielen zugänglich geworden sind.
> 
> Ich finde die zweite Generation am schönsten. Das Spiel war einfach am umfangreichsten und schönsten. Wobei an der ersten Generation viel Herzblut steckt. (Da kommen vor allem Erinnerungen an die Unterstufe, so 6. oder 7. Klasse, hoch. Alle mit ihren dicken Classic-Gameboys in der Schule. Das waren noch Zeiten)



Sehe ich ähnlich. Generation 1 hat ihren nostalgie Bonus, aber erst die zweite Generation hatte mich echt begeistert. Gerade die Möglichkeit nach Kanto zurück zu gehen war genial. Es ist schon schade, dass man dies nicht fortgeführt hat.
Die Hoenn Grundeditionen (Rubin/Saphir) haben mich da wirklich enttäuscht, obwohl es eigentlich recht solide Spiele waren, kam die Euphorie da nicht so richtig hoch.
Was sicherlich auch daran lag, dass einige liebgewonne Pokemon aus den ersten 251 fehlten. Primär die Kanto-Starter & Evoli.
Das Remake von Rot/Grün war da mit den zusätzlichen Inseln schon wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Hoenn war quasi der Grund, warum ich dann bis zum Erscheinen der Remakes der zweiten Generation Pause gemacht hatte.
Wobei ich im nachhinein sagen muss, dass die Hoen Editionen garnicht so schlecht waren. Schließlich dab es auch da nette Ideen, Doppelkämpfe, ausgefeiltes Beerensystem, Pokemon-Fähigkeiten, Braille-Rätsel, zwei unterschiedliche Räder, Geheimbasen, Rätselmeister.

Sinnoh war da schlimmer:
Die esten versuche der Touchpad Steuerung waren - besonders, wenn man zuvor HG/SS gespielt hatte - einfach nur ein Graus.
Die Story war nur "so lala", auch wenn die Grundidee ganz nett war, hat die Geschichte mich nicht wirklich fesseln können. Mit Schwarz/Weiß hat man ja gezeigt, dass es besser geht.
Vom Umfang her war es eigentlich OK, wobei es an einige Stellen - im Gegensatz zu Rubin/Saphir - unnötig gestreckt wirkte.
Einige Nette Features gab es aber trotzdem: Wifi, Poke-Radar (Shini-Chaining).

----

Das Remake von Generation zwei brachte im Vergleich zum Original Spiel zwar nicht so viel neues, was dann aber an neuen Features kam, war genial.
Pokewalker, interaktive Safarizone und die erste vernünftige Touch-Steuerung.


Über dieses Minispiel-Zeugs (Wettbewerbe in Hoenn/Sinnoh, Pokeáthlon in HG/SS, Haus auf einer Insel in FR/BG, Musicals in B/W) verliere ich besser kein Wort.
Das wäre nur schlecht für meinen Puls.

Mein Ranking wäre also:
1. Johto/Kanto (Remake > Original)
2. Kanto (Orignial [Nostalgie-Faktor] >= Remake)
3. Einall 
4. Hoenn
.... lange Zeit nichts ...
... Sinnoh

PS: Ich will die normalen Spielehallen zurück -.-


----------



## tear_jerker (9. September 2011)

btw, weiß einer was der typ in twindrake city für ein poke will? es soll ein pokemon mit ladevorgang sein und aus der gleichen stadt nur futuristischer stammen. ein pokemon das nur ladevorgang hat erkennt er als solches. dachte eventuell das er die schwarze stadt meint. oder aber die vermeindlich "graue" edition in der twin drake city etwas aufgefrischt daher kommt


----------



## The Paladin (9. September 2011)

So, am Sonntag um 18:00 ist wieder die Entscheidung gefallen.

Hm, aufdringlich will ich nicht sein. Aber warum will den keiner mir den Gefallen tun mit mir zu Tauschen? Ich warte schon 3 Wochen auf einen Tauschpartner der es ernst meint und nicht nur mein Zorua nimmt und dann abhaut


----------



## schneemaus (9. September 2011)

Ich würd ja - Aber da ich die Pokemon der fünften Generation total grottig finde, spiel ich weder Schwarz noch Weiß


----------



## wronny (10. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich würd ja - Aber da ich die Pokemon der fünften Generation total grottig finde, spiel ich weder Schwarz noch Weiß



Die Pokemon der fünften - oder irgendeiner - Generation nach eigenem Empfinden generell mit "grottig" zu umschreiben ... ich weiß ja nicht.
Ich finde ja, dass es auch unter den Pokemon der fünften Generation wieder Höhen und Tiefen gibt. 
Stellenweise wirken einige einfallslos, weil sie einfach wie die vierte Rattfratz- oder Taubsi-Kopie wirken, aber es sind auch einige Pokemon dabei, die mir ganz gut gefallen.
Rabigator, Zoroark, Skelabra, Maxax, Siberio, um meine - nicht Legendären - Favoriten zu nennen.

Zu den schlechteren zählen für mich dieses mal unter anderem die Starter.
Da kann ich mich mit keinem so wirklich anfreunden, was auch an meiner Vernarrtheit in die Starter der ersten Generation liegen mag.


----------



## Zonalar (10. September 2011)

Gotta catch em all!

Pokemon-Fan im Herzen! Ich habe das erste Intro von der Pokemon-TV-Serie geliebt! Ich bekam immer Gänsehaut^^
Hach leute, ich bekomm wieder richtig Bock, meine alten und neuen Pokemonspiel auszupacken.

NUR WEGEN EUCH! - spiel ich jetzt Pokemon Saphir 

Hach, ich weiss noch genau den Tag, als ich während der Schule nervös rumhüfpfte und wartete, dass die blöde Schule endlich vorbeiwar. Als die Glocke klingelte, bin ich rausgerannt und direkt zum nächstbesten Laden mit Elektronik Artikeln. ich wusste was für ein Tag war. Der Release-Tag von Pokemon Rubin/Saphir. Ich hab mir Rubin geholt und die Nächte gefeiert! 
Das war mein grosses Pokemon-Erlebniss 

Ich finds schade, dass der Brownyhof bei Music und TV "abgeschoben" wurde, aber nunja, die Ponys sind an sich nur die Fernsehserie mit ein bisschen Merchandicing und grosser Fanbase (wo dann die wahren Kunstwerke anfangen). Pokemon hingegen ist ein Imperium! Nintendo hat sich mit Pokemon quasi eine Tochterfirma geschaffen! Seit ihren Start mit Rot/Blau/Gelb, brachten sie zeitgleich und weltweit auch Fernshserien passend dazu, durchsetzt mit Tipps und geheime Hinweise. Man konnte überall Pickachu-Plüschtiere holen, Süssigkeiten und plastikfigürchen, sowie auch Pokebälle und den Pokeindex.
Also dann, mögen uns die Pokemons noch lange erhalten bleiben^^ Und schaut meil beim Brownyhof vorbei. Die Bilder sind zum wegkugeln xD

Btw: Hab erst letztens Feuerrot nochmal "durchgespielt" und mein erstes Shinypokemon gefunden! Ich habe es ausversehen zerstört, weil es zuviel hp hatte zum einfangen :,( Könnt ihr mir Tipps für meine Saphir-Edition geben, wie ich mich am besten darauf vorbereiten kann, shiny-pokemons oder generell legendäre Pokemons einzufangen? Es muss doch auch ohne Meisterball gehen


----------



## The Paladin (11. September 2011)

Hm, ich habe das mit dem Vote jetzt unabsichtlich verhaut, aber die meisten votes hatte:

Welches ist das hässlichste Pokemon

Also, schreibt eure Meinung welches das hässlichste Pokemon ist, nur keine Scheu ^^

Meiner Meinung nach ist für mich Unratütox das hässlichste. Wenn ich es sehe könnte ich einen Flammenwerfer draufrichten ^^


----------



## schneemaus (11. September 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Die Pokemon der fünften - oder irgendeiner - Generation nach eigenem Empfinden generell mit "grottig" zu umschreiben ... ich weiß ja nicht.



Da ich geschrieben hab, dass ich sie grottig *finde*, ist das einfach mein Geschmack. Ich find die einfach unheimlich lieblos gemacht o.O

BTT:

Also ich kann Paladin ziemlich Recht geben - außer,dass ich Deponitox noch ein gutes Stück hässlicher finde. 

Hier die beiden mal, damit sich auch die ein Bild machen können, die die beiden Schönheiten noch nicht kennen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiwi-chan (11. September 2011)

In der Pokémon Welt gibt es ja einige ziemlich hässliche Exemplare.
Aber DAS VIEH find ich ganz schön hässlich -.- (Da sieht wenigstens der wandelnde Müllsack noch lustig gegen aus ^^)
Bissbark!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sieht aus wie ein Pokémon mit eingebauter Tanksäule :O


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie ein Pokémon mit eingebauter Tanksäule :O



Ich denk da eher an Zapfsäule mit eingebautem Müllschlucker und ein paar Blingbling-Steinchen, damit das grottige Aussehen aufgewertet wird - gewollt und nicht gekonnt halt


----------



## wronny (12. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da ich geschrieben hab, dass ich sie grottig *finde*, ist das einfach mein Geschmack. Ich find die einfach unheimlich lieblos gemacht o.O


Jedem das Seine eben.
Unratütox und seine Entwicklung fand ich hingegen mal eine interessante Idee, wenn auch nicht ansehnlich.



Wiwi-chan schrieb:


> Bissbark! [...]


Das trifft es schon eher. Es ist meiner Meinung nach von den hundeähnlichen Pokemon (Fukano, Arkani, Hunduster, Hundemon ...) das hässlichste.



Benji9 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir Tipps für meine Saphir-Edition geben, wie ich mich am besten darauf vorbereiten kann, shiny-pokemons oder generell legendäre Pokemons einzufangen? Es muss doch auch ohne Meisterball gehen



Wie gut sich ein Pokemon Fangen lässt, ist erst mal von folgenden Faktoren abhängig:

Nicht beeinflussbar:
- Fangrate des Pokemon. Diese liegt zwischen 255 (schwache Pokemon, wie Taubsi, Karpador ...) und 3 (Legendäre Pokemon & weitere wie Tanhel)

Beeinflussbar:
[1] verbleibende HP - je weniger desto besser.
[2] Fangquote des Balls (Pokeball = 1, Hyperball = 2) 
[3] Statusveränderungen - Gift, Verbrennung und Paralyse ergeben einem Multiplikator von 1.5, Vereisung und Schlaf einen von 2, ohne Statusveränderung ist dieser 1.


Um den ersten Faktor optimieren, sollte das eigene Pokemon eine Attacke wie Trugschlag beherrschen, da diese Attacke es ermöglicht die HP des Generischen Pokemon genau auf das Minimum von 1 HP zu reduzieren. 

Für den zweiten Faktor gilt, immer den besten Verfügbaren ball benutzen. In Generation 3 (Rubin/Saphir) ist dies in der Regel der Hyperball oder bei Längeren Kämpfen (>30 Runden) der Timerball. Genaueres steht im verlinkten Artikel.

Für die Statusveränderung gilt: Schlaf und Paralyse sind die beiden Alternativen, die man hat, da diese recht sicher und ohne dem gegnerischen Pomkemon weiter zu Schaden herbei geführt werden können. (Hypnose / Pilzspore, Donnerwelle)

Für die Wanderpokemon (Entei, Raikou, Suicune ...) sollte das eigene Pokemon noch eine Attacke wie Horrorblick beherrschen.
Wobei es in Feuerrot/Blattgrün wichtiger ist, dass das Pokemon immun gegen "Brüller" ist, da - bedingt durch einen Spielfehler - die entsprechende Raubkatze sonst ganz aus dem Spiel verschwindet, sollte sie mittels Brüller aus dem Kampf fliehen.

Leider gibt es in Generation 3 noch kein Pokemon, welches diese Eigenschaften Optimal vereint.

Teillösungen (Zweitspiel (Feuerrot) und Tauschmöglichkeit vorrausgesetzt:
Feuerrot/Blattgrün benötigt:
Ein Ariados mit Spinnennez (Lv 43) und Staffette (Erben von einem männlichen Ninjask (Lv 45))
Ein Parasek mit Pilzspore (Lv 27) und Trugschlag (Erben von einem männlichen Nincada (Lv 25))
Ein Gengar mit Hypnose (Lv 1) und Horrorblick (Lv 13)
Smaragd/Pokemon Kolosseum benötigt:
Farbeagle kann alle Attacken durch "Nachahmer" erlernen. (Horrorblick, Pilzspore, Trugschlag, ???)

Steht keine Tauschmöglichkeit (2. GBA(SP), Gamecube + Kolosseum) zur Verfügung wirds haarig:

Reptain (53) und Gewaldro (59) können zwar Trugschlag lernen, aber das Hilft auch nur bedingt.
Nincada lernt auf 25 ebenfalls Trugschlag und kann wenigstens Temposchub von Ninjask via Staffette weiter leiten.
Sollte ich nichts übersehen haben, ist ein Guardevior mit Hypnose (Trasla (41), Kirlia (47), selbst (65)) und Horrorblick (Erben über Zwirrlicht (45)) wohl das höchste der Gefühle.

Das heißt, dass man den Gegner mit normalen Attacken Schwächen, dann mit Gewaldros oder Ninjasks Trugschlag auf einen HP bringen und schließlich mit einem Guardevior einschläfern muss. Letzteres kann sich dank Gedankengut auch noch etwas besser Verteidigen.
Oder eben vorher abspeichern, was man eh machen sollte, und das beste aus dem eigenen Team und dem eigenen Ballvorrat heraus holen.

Ab Generation Vier wird das dank Galagladi (Kirlia + Funkelstein), welches dann auch Trugschlag lernen kann und somit drei der nötigen Attacken vereint, wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## The Paladin (15. September 2011)

Genossen, wo bleiben eure Posts zu den hässlichsten Pokemon?

Oder stimmen wir überein dass Unratütox und seine Entwicklung die hässlichsten sind?


----------



## tear_jerker (16. September 2011)

unratütox ist nicht hässlich, sondern lediglich nicht schön 
wirklich hässlich ist kokowei


----------



## wronny (16. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> unratütox ist nicht hässlich, sondern lediglich nicht schön
> wirklich hässlich ist kokowei



Owei sieht doch wohl mehr nach faulen Eiern aus. Kokowei, die wandelnde Palme, ist doch lustig.


----------



## The Paladin (16. September 2011)

Hm, irgendwie weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich eine Umfrage einfüge, wie habe ich das letztes mal geschafft?

Kann mir mal jemand aushelfen bitte?


----------



## LeWhopper (17. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich eine Umfrage einfüge, wie habe ich das letztes mal geschafft?
> 
> Kann mir mal jemand aushelfen bitte?



Musst du dafür nicht auf deinen ersten Post gehen und den bearbeiten?


----------



## The Paladin (17. September 2011)

Endlich, komischerweise immer wenn ich die Umfrage gemacht habe in der letzen halben Stunde ist mein Internet immer abgestürzt. Lag wohl am Steam Download.

Also, dieses Vote geht bis morgen 18 Uhr, und sorry wegen des verspäteten Votes, ich bin es nicht gewohnt Threads zu managen ^^


----------



## Dominau (17. September 2011)

/vote für Nervigste Trainer


----------



## The Paladin (18. September 2011)

Also, das Vote für diese Woche ist auf "Schönstes/Süßestes Pokemon"

Und mein Vote geht dabei auf Evoli, das einzig wahre ^^

Ich meine, seht selbst, sogar der Name ergibt rückwerts gelesen "I love"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiwi-chan (18. September 2011)

Also mein Vote fällt auf mein geliebtes Suicune <3
Als schönstes bzw. anmutigstes *-* :3 (Dragonir ist aber auch ein hübsches Poki >.<!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Als süßestes hätte ich das hier gewählt ;D Vulpix 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kawaii <3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ziemlich Standardantwort...aber es ist auch herzerwärmend


----------



## wronny (21. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Also, das Vote für diese Woche ist auf "Schönstes/Süßestes Pokemon"
> 
> Und mein Vote geht dabei auf Evoli, das einzig wahre ^^
> 
> Ich meine, seht selbst, sogar der Name ergibt rückwerts gelesen "I love"



Dem schließe ich mich an. Evoli hat den ganzen Baby Pokemon doch noch einiges vorraus, wobei Vulpix auch was für sich hat. 

Zwischen Mew, Celebi, Jirachi und Victini fällt sicherlich die Entscheidung wer das "schönste/süßeste legendäre Pokémon" ist. Und da fällt mir die Entscheidung echt nicht leicht.


----------



## The Paladin (21. September 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an. Evoli hat den ganzen Baby Pokemon doch noch einiges vorraus, wobei Vulpix auch was für sich hat.
> 
> Zwischen Mew, Celebi, Jirachi und Victini fällt sicherlich die Entscheidung wer das "schönste/süßeste legendäre Pokémon" ist. Und da fällt mir die Entscheidung echt nicht leicht.



Hm, stimmt, jede Generation hat ein bis 2 süße Pokemon.

Ich nehme dass mit in die Voteliste ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. September 2011)

Niemand ist süsser als Glaziola <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (23. September 2011)

Die Umfrage lass ich am besten 24/7 da, ich entferne immer die Frage die gewonnen hat.

Und so wie es aussieht hat Evoli mit 2 stimmen gewonnen ^^

Wenn bis am Sonntag die Umfrage so bleibt, wird als nächstes die Nervigsten Trainer diskutiert.

Und bei diesem Thema hat jeder was zu sagen (Verdammte Angler mit ihren 6 Karpador)


----------



## wronny (25. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Wenn bis am Sonntag die Umfrage so bleibt, wird als nächstes die Nervigsten Trainer diskutiert.



Joa sieht sehr stark danach aus, dass diese wohl als nächste dran sind.



> Verdammte Angler mit ihren 6 Karpador.


Ja die lieben Angler mit ihren Karpador. Für 6 besiegte Pokemon noch weniger EP zu bekommen wird schon schwierig.
Die Typen stehelen einem einfach nur die Zeit.
Was fällt mir denn noch ein. Hmm...
Trainer mit Baby Pokemon, die ähnlich wenig EP geben wie Karpador, sind ebenso nervig, besonders dann, wenn es Pichus mit der Fahigkeit "Statik" oder Pii mit der Fähigkeit "Charmebolzen" sind. Das hält dann doppelt auf.


----------



## LeWhopper (25. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Niemand ist süsser als Glaziola <3



Es gibt da nen paar Bilder oder besser gesagt der ganze Pokedex ist in Arbeit für alle Pokemon die ... naja ein bisschen *hust* von der Norm abweichen. Ich glaube dann müsstet ihr eure Entscheidungen noch mal überdenken xD
Die Videos haben nichts damit zu tun. Aber es geht so in die Richtung 



Spoiler



Ab 3:12




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u88W6uQ8_rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 0:35




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAp7G15DPNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (26. September 2011)

Oder die lieben Käfersammler die einem mit viel Enthusiasmus vergiften/Paralisieren/Einschläfern nur um andere Kämpfe schwieriger zu machen und das Pokemon Center zu weit weg ist um dorthin zu gehen (Wenn man fliegen hat, gehts leichter)


----------



## Dominau (26. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Oder die lieben Käfersammler die einem mit viel Enthusiasmus vergiften/Paralisieren/Einschläfern nur um andere Kämpfe schwieriger zu machen und das Pokemon Center zu weit weg ist um dorthin zu gehen (Wenn man fliegen hat, gehts leichter)



Gott wie ich die gehasst habe. So ein Kampf hat 1. ewig gedauert und 2. starben meine Pokemon fast immer.
Ich hasse sie!


----------



## The Paladin (27. September 2011)

Wie immer wundere ich mich über mehr Votes als Kommentare hier ^^

Kommt schon, schreibt hier wie sehr ihr manche Trainer hasst.

Von den nerfigen Käfersammlern/Anglern/Pokefans (Das sind die mit den Baby-Pokemon) bis zu den schwierigen Ass-Trainern/Exorzisten (Geister nerfen).

Und ich habe einen weiteren Punkt eingefügt in der Umfrage, wenn euch mehr einfällt, sagt es.


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2011)

ich hasse diese trainer die zB 6 Kapadore dabei haben ,bzw 6 mal das gleiche Pokemon :s
Einfach nur sinnlos & nervig.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. September 2011)

Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt kein Trainer ein der mich je genervt hat. Als ich das erste mal Pokemon gespielt habe, habe ich nur mein Schiggi trainiert. Dadurch war jedes gegn. Pokemon mit einem Schlag weg vom Fenster^^

Aaaber süßestes legendäres Pokemon (mein Vote +) Lugia. Für mich immer noch die Nr.1


----------



## The Paladin (30. September 2011)

Bis Sonntag müssen noch ein paar Stimmen dazukommen. Denn 3 Kategorien haben gleich viele Votes.

Ich schwanke derweil bei Nervige Pokemon und Unnötige Attacken.


----------



## Dominau (30. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt kein Trainer ein der mich je genervt hat. Als ich das erste mal Pokemon gespielt habe, habe ich nur mein Schiggi trainiert. Dadurch war jedes gegn. Pokemon mit einem Schlag weg vom Fenster^^



Wie schon oft erwähnt:
Die Angler mit ihren 5 Kapadors, die alle nichts können auser Platscher(?) und die Käfersammler.
Die gingen mir zumindest immer tierisch auf den Geist :<


----------



## Wiwi-chan (30. September 2011)

Also welche Trainer ich auch total nervig fand, waren die in den HÖHLEN! 
Als hätte man nicht schon so genug doofe Zubats am Hals D= . 
Oder am Berg... immer diese Wanderer mit ihren..ihren Kleindummsteins <.< (Ich hatte auch meist weder was pflanziges noch was wasserartiges dabei ...)


----------



## LeWhopper (30. September 2011)

Wiwi-chan schrieb:


> Also welche Trainer ich auch total nervig fand, waren die in den HÖHLEN!



Ahh das weis ich noch. Meine Brüder und ich haben die auswendig gelernt damit wir unseren Pokemon nicht Blitz beibringen mussten. Wir fanden die VM nutzlos


----------



## Wiwi-chan (1. Oktober 2011)

Mit den Game Boy Advance später musste man sich in den alten Versionen darüber keine Gedanken mehr machen.
Dank des Lichts, welches der GBSP spendete, waren die Höhlen "Lichtdurchflutet" xD
(Sonst hab ich mir eig. immer irgendein doof Poki gefangen, dem ich dann diese Attacke beibringen konnte^^ Hm , Blitz ist doch eine TM und keine VM, oder?)


----------



## The Paladin (1. Oktober 2011)

Wiwi-chan schrieb:


> Mit den Game Boy Advance später musste man sich in den alten Versionen darüber keine Gedanken mehr machen.
> Dank des Lichts, welches der GBSP spendete, waren die Höhlen "Lichtdurchflutet" xD
> (Sonst hab ich mir eig. immer irgendein doof Poki gefangen, dem ich dann diese Attacke beibringen konnte^^ Hm , Blitz ist doch eine TM und keine VM, oder?)



Nicht nur mit dem Game Boy Advance, sondern mit den alten Nintendo Game Boy ging das. Ich musste ihn nur so halten dass das Licht auf ihn scheint (So konnte man Konturen erkennen).

Und ich finde die änderung großartig dass TM´s jetzt unendlich mal einsetzbar sind. Der unterschied zwischen VM´s und TM´s ist:

TM´s sind meistens stärker als VM´s
VM´s können nicht verlernt werden außer durch Attacken-verlerner (Das kann nerven wenn man schon ein Team aus 6 Pokemon hat und keinen VM Sklaven haben will)


Naja, meine Meinung ist einfach pro-TM ^^ (Wenn man VM einfach so verlernen könnte, dann wären die beliebter um z.B. schnell einen Stein wegzumachen und dann wieder die alte Attacke durch TM erlernen, auch wenn die AP der Attacke dann nur die hälfte sind)


----------



## The Paladin (2. Oktober 2011)

Damit steht es fest, die nächste Wahl ist "Nervigstes Pokemon"

Oh, ich hasse diese:

Zubats, Fleknoil, alle Wasser Pokemon die mir beim Surfen begegnen (TENTACHAAAAAA)


----------



## Wiwi-chan (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch einige Pokémon die mir richtig auf den Geist gehen <.<

Das wären:
Zubat 
Rattfratz
Machollo und Co. (ich seh sie mir nicht gern an und nerven tun sie auch als Gegner..ein absolutes no go)
Kleinstein -.-
Tentacha (Dazu brauch ich wohl nichts mehr sagen)
Magnetilo und der Rest im Kraftwerk 
Die Käfer Crew (Raupi und Freunde)
Pandir!
Nagelotz (Man sieht es und man findet es auf anhieb unausstehlich )
Juitesto und Karadonis... - no comment -

Es gibt eig. noch mehr Pokémon die mich nerven, aber das sind mit die Nervigsten!


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2011)

POKEMON SIND DÄMONISCH!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JtmWU0Mwe7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und BAM fühle ich mich 600 Jahre in der Menschheitsgeschichte zurück versetzt!


----------



## The Paladin (6. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> POKEMON SIND DÄMONISCH!
> 
> und BAM fühle ich mich 600 Jahre in der Menschheitsgeschichte zurück versetzt!



Ach ja, dazu gab es viel Rumore.

Die Christen sagten es würde die "Evolutionstheorie" fördern (Früher gab es Schulen in Amerika die entweder die Evolutionstheorie oder Bibelstunden hatten).
Die Muslime sagten es würde ihre Kinder zu Juden Konvertieren.
Die Eltern sagten es ist "Brutal" weil die süßen Vieher sich gegenseitig Töten.

Alles Bullshit ^^


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ach ja, dazu gab es viel Rumore.
> 
> Die Christen sagten es würde die "Evolutionstheorie" fördern (Früher gab es Schulen in Amerika die entweder die Evolutionstheorie oder Bibelstunden hatten).



jo inzwischen wird nurnoch der Crerationissmus gelehrt um nen Kompromiss zu schaffen


----------



## The Paladin (6. Oktober 2011)

Wenn wir schon bei diesen Thema sind, und wir uns alle Einig sind dass Zubat/Tentacha die nervigsten Pokemon sind. Können wir ja einfach über die Hürden reden, die Pokemon überwunden hat.

Es gab ja auch einige Aufreger dass Rossana eine Parodie auf Schwarze ist. Aber es ist anders, na, wer von euch weiß warum Rossana nicht als "Parodie für Schwarze" gemacht wurde?

Wer es richtig beantwortet erhält entweder nen Keks, oder 10 Internets ^^

Edit: Und nein, die Antwort von Pokewiki ist nicht genug, und nicht so ganz richtig.


----------



## Pastilo (6. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei diesen Thema sind, und wir uns alle Einig sind dass Zubat/Tentacha die nervigsten Pokemon sind. Können wir ja einfach über die Hürden reden, die Pokemon überwunden hat.
> 
> Es gab ja auch einige Aufreger dass Rossana eine Parodie auf Schwarze ist. Aber es ist anders, na, wer von euch weiß warum Rossana nicht als "Parodie für Schwarze" gemacht wurde?
> 
> ...



Rossana sollte eigentlich auf einen besonderen japanischen Kleidungsstil parodieren, dessen Anhänger _Yamaubas_ heißen, zu deutsch "Berghexen". 

P.S. Pokewiki ftw ^^

Edit: Mist xD grad erst dein "Edit" gelesen ;D


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

weil sie keine sarotti schokolade oder melone in der hand hat?

aber ich finde sie erinenrt mich an das viech aus dem wald von den mumins

edit: das viech heißt morra und lustigerweise gefriert es alles was es anfest


----------



## The Paladin (6. Oktober 2011)

Hm, das erklären ist nicht so einfach für mich, also haue ich hier den Link rein. Ziemlich gute Artikel über manche Pokemon und auf was für Tiere sie basieren. 

(Eigentlich war dieses Kommentar länger, aber als ich umschalten gedrückt habe um den Linknamen zu ändern ist stattdessen die Seite zurückgeblättert worden, und ich hatte keine Lust mehr meinen Wall of Text wieder zu schreiben)

On the Origin of Species


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hm, das erklären ist nicht so einfach für mich, also haue ich hier den Link rein. Ziemlich gute Artikel über manche Pokemon und auf was für Tiere sie basieren.
> 
> (Eigentlich war dieses Kommentar länger, aber als ich umschalten gedrückt habe um den Linknamen zu ändern ist stattdessen die Seite zurückgeblättert worden, und ich hatte keine Lust mehr meinen Wall of Text wieder zu schreiben)
> 
> On the Origin of Species



haha das is mir auch schon oft passiert... buffed forum schluckt macnhmal posts oder du bekommst ne fehlermeldung weil du zu lang rumgeschrieben hat.

BTT: Mal von dem ganzen abgesehen... als würds japaner jucken was nach ner klischehafften parodie von Schwarzen ausschaut!


----------



## Littletall (7. Oktober 2011)

Ui, hab ich den Thread jetzt erst entdeckt ^^

Pokémon gibts ja schon seit über 10 Jahren und schon, als ich das erste Mal von dem Spielprinzip hörte, dachte ich mir: Das wäre genau mein Ding!
Also hatte ich mir sofort am Releasetag die rote Edition gekauft und hab bis heute nicht mehr damit aufgehört.

Die letzten beiden waren Schwarz und Weiß (ja, ich bin so verrückt und kauf mir immer beide Editionen). Leider finde ich, dass die Beiden wirklich knapp am Hit vorbeigeschlittert sind. Da haben einfach noch ein paar Sachen gefehlt wie z.B. die Rückkämpfe oder eine sinnvolle Nebenbeschäftigung (nicht das langweilige Musical). Auch die krassen Bugs der Dreamworld gehen mir auf die Nerven. Hat schon Ewigkeiten gedauert, bis ich da endlich mal rein kam.

Hm, was soll ich sonst noch darüber sagen? Bin im Moment noch dabei, den Pokédex in Saphir zu vervollständigen. 312 von 386. Ich hab schon mit meinem Freund eine Wette abgeschlossen ^^ Wird er zuerst Pokémon Weiß durchspielen oder ich den Pokédex vollhaben? Und ich mache das bloß ca. 40 Minuten täglich von Hand, also ohne EP-Teile oder ähnliches *lach*

Was ich an den Pokémon-Games übrigens besonders interessant finde, sind die Aufschlüsselungen der Namen. Hab mich immer richtig gefreut, wenn ich einen Namen kapiert hab, auch wenn manche aus der 4. Generation wirklich offensichtlich sind.

Noch eine Sache: Bestimmt kenne einige den Manga/Anime Naruto, in dem die Biju, die Tiere mit einem bis neun Schwänzen vorkommen. Die gehören ja zu irgeneiner japanischen Legende.
Jedenfalls: Die gibt es in Pokémon! Ich hab folgende entdeckt:

1 - Zigzachs
2 - Psiana
3 - Schillok
6 - Vulpix? (bin mir nicht sicher, weil ich die Gestalt des Rokubi nicht kenne)
9 - Vulnona 

Auch viele andere Sagen findet man in Pokémon wieder. Da lohnt es sich, mal genau aufzupassen.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Oktober 2011)

naja, es gibt aber nur den 9-schwänzigen Fuchs Kisume  das passiert laut legende wenn ein fuchs sehr lange(1000 jahre?) gelebt hat. Darauf basiert wie du gesagt hast vulpix. die anderen tailed beasts kommen nur von naruto


----------



## Littletall (7. Oktober 2011)

Auch Psiana ist eins der Biju, sozusagen. In der japanischen Legende der Nekomata, ein Katzengeist mit zwei Schwänzen.


----------



## The Paladin (9. Oktober 2011)

Sorry für verspätung

Also, das nächste Thema ist: Unnötige/Nervige Attacken

Da gibt es eine Menge davon ^^

Erst mal die unnötigen:

Der Klassiker: Platscher von Karpador
Schnüffler (Sogar wenn man damit Geist Pokemon attackieren kann, wenn man auf diese trifft hat man schon längst Attacken die sie kaputt machen ohne der Fähigkeit)
Zuflucht (Macht erst schaden wenn man keine AP mehr hat außer für Zuflucht. Schaden ist nur Moderat)

Die nervigen Attacken:

Konfusstrahl (ICH HASSE DICH ZUBAT)
Giftstachel (ICH HASSE DICH [Random Käfer-Pokemon hier einfügen])

Eigentlich alle Attacken die Statusveränderungen machen, ich setze die nie ein und vermisse die nicht ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2011)

Bei Konfusstrahl fällt mir immer erst das Bild ausm aj forum hier ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... :'D


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2011)

der thread soll mal net sterben ^^

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/game/mists-of-pandaria/feature/pet-battle


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich find das Petbattle System eig ganz lustig o
Ich freu mich schon wenn ich alle mit meinem Häschen pwne


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2012)

KANN MIR JMD SAGEN WO ICH ZERSCHNEIDER VM BEI EDITION ROT BEKOMME ? 
GOGOGOGOGOGOGO :>


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> KANN MIR JMD SAGEN WO ICH ZERSCHNEIDER VM BEI EDITION ROT BEKOMME ?
> GOGOGOGOGOGOGO :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandina (20. Januar 2012)

aufm Schiff


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2012)

Nandina schrieb:


> aufm Schiff



lieben dank 


Sean .... FU


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sean .... FU



Mal im ernst, wer weiss das bitteschön nicht?
Aufm Schiff beim Kapitän, dem ist übel. Einmal über den Rücken schrubben. Fertig.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, wer weiss das bitteschön nicht?
> Aufm Schiff beim Kapitän, dem ist übel. Einmal über den Rücken schrubben. Fertig.



Prostitution für VM's (..ohne Trampolin) 

Ne früher hat das nen Freund für mich gemacht


----------



## The Paladin (20. Januar 2012)

Der Thread wurde von dem Toten auferweckt.

Für eine Information die man auf Google locker finden kann.

Ich bin trotzdem geehrt dass dem Thread beachtung geschenkt wird.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2012)

Gern gemacht dann darf ich doch sicher weiter fragen 

1. Was mach ich mit dem Fossil ? 
2. Wo genau (!) krieg ich Fliegen her ?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gern gemacht dann darf ich doch sicher weiter fragen
> 
> 1. Was mach ich mit dem Fossil ?
> 2. Wo genau (!) krieg ich Fliegen her ?



1. Das Fossil kannst du später auf der Zinnoberinsel bei den Forschern gegen ein Pokemon eintauschen, geh rein und Tür ganz rechts. Abgeben und dann raus und wieder rein. Welches Fossil hast du?
2. Nach Prismania City östlicher Ausgang. Den Busch mit Zerschneider Wegsäbeln und dann weiter nach osten durch die Station da kommt dann nen Haus mit so ner Tusse die dir Zerschneider schenkt.


Shame on you!


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das Helixfossil genommen ,fand den Namen cooler c:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2012)

Dann bekommste Amonitas (wird der so geschrieben ?) wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2012)

Hat jmd verbesserungs vorschläge für mein aktuelles team ?
Warte ich sag euch mal eben das lineup 

Melvin (Schillock) lvl 33 
Bernhart (Tauboga) lvl 27
Herbert (Paras) lvl 21
Günter (Digda) lvl 23


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hat jmd verbesserungs vorschläge für mein aktuelles team ?
> Warte ich sag euch mal eben das lineup
> 
> Melvin (Schillock) lvl 33
> ...



Hol dir noch Mew und nen Abra


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hol dir noch Mew und nen Abra



Ich will aber auch ein Feuerpokemon das ich Meinhart nennen kann ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich will aber auch ein Feuerpokemon das ich Meinhart nennen kann ._.



Dan hol dir Evoli und entwickel das mit nem Feuerstein!
Aber besser ist Arkani!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

Ich konnte mich bei Evoli nie entscheiden...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich bei Evoli nie entscheiden...



Evoli hab ich auch immer links liegen lassen. Mein Team besteht immer aus:
Gengar
Mew
Mewtu
Simsala
Porenta
Lapras


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab immer nur bis Kadabra weiterentwickelt weil ich den cooler als Simsala fand :S


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich hab immer nur bis Kadabra weiterentwickelt weil ich den cooler als Simsala fand :S



Du hattest doch eh nie Geld für das Kabel und niemanden mit nem Gameboy


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du hattest doch eh nie Geld für das Kabel und niemanden mit nem Gameboy


:foreveralone:

Kabel hab ich sogar noch in irgendeiner Schublade rumliegen 
Und hey, hätt ich niemanden gekannt -> 2. Gameboy kaufen xD


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> :foreveralone:
> 
> Kabel hab ich sogar noch in irgendeiner Schublade rumliegen
> Und hey, hätt ich niemanden gekannt -> 2. Gameboy kaufen xD



Ich hatte nie ein Kabel, nur mein Kumpel immer


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2012)

Nö mein Team ist 
Turtock
Tauboss
Flamara
Digdri 


jetzt fehlen noch 2 ... ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nö mein Team ist
> Turtock
> Tauboss
> Flamara
> ...



Hol dir nen Mew du Affe^^


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2012)

Ja wann kann man sich denn Mew holen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkF7Xjxn9jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Langsam muss ich echt mal Geld dafür verlangen! Dir sucht man auch echt alles raus.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2012)

Liebe <3


----------



## Soladra (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ICh LIEBE POKEMON!!



Ich muss zu meiner Scham gestehen, dass ich zwar nie gezockt hab, aber früher hatte ich unendlich viele Karten, Konnte alle Pokemonfolgen mitsprechen und hatter n riiiieeeesiges Plüschpicachu im Bett <3
Neulich wollte ich wieder die ganzen Folgen ankuken, aber dann wurde Megavideo abgestellt -.- Meine Lieblingspokemin waren Bisasam, Raupi und am allerliebsten mochte ich PICACHUUU! Ach wenn ich immer Pikatschu gesagt hab^^ Und der Film... Haaack *.* Das Ende is so süß, wo die Pokemon dann alle Weinen und... Nee, ich will nicht spoilern.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Lieblingspokemon ist Porenta!
Egal wenn alle sagen das wär schwach...ich liebe es und es ist immer eines der ersten auf lvl 100!


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2012)

Mein Lieblingsfilm ist Phanpy <3 
ui ist das süß C:


----------



## iShock (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine Lieblinge  - Larvitar und Despotar <3


----------



## Norua (25. Januar 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> meine Lieblinge  - Larvitar und Despotar <3



In der Kristall-Edition
Despotar, Lavitar-->Despotar, Suicune, Lugia <3, Ho-oh und hmm ka
auf jeden fall konnt ich mit 2 Despotars fast die ganzen Top 4 platt machen


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gengar ist der Beste!


----------



## Dominau (2. Februar 2012)

Huhu
Hab grad mein Evoli bekommen. Zu was soll ich es denn weiterentwickeln lassen? Also welches Element?
Mein Team besteht momentan aus folgenden Pokemon:
Kadabra
Bisaflor
Tauboss
Digdri

gruß


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Dann lass es doch zu dem Wasser Pokemon entwickeln. Dann hast du einen passenden Konter auf Feuer Pokemon und eine ergänzung zu Bisaflor


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Du hast weder Wasser, Feuer noch Blitz im Pool.
Ich würde zu Feuer, also Flamara, tendieren. Du hast nichts effektives gegen andere Pflanzen. Wasser, Aquana, würde aber auch gehen, gegen Feuer hast du nämlich auch nichts. Blitza macht wohl am wenigsten Sinn weil du mit Bisaflor gegen Wasser ganz effektiv bist - Luft Pokemon musst du dann halt ohne weakness umhauen. 

Ich finde dein Teamkonzept aber insgesamt nicht besonders gut


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

Niemand ist besser als Karnimani *_*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Flegmon natürlich


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2012)

Ihr immer mit euren Kombis. Ich zerschmetter immer alles mit Psycho Pokemon


----------



## Dominau (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde dein Teamkonzept aber insgesamt nicht besonders gut



Was ist daran auszusetzen? Hatte bis jetzt bei keinem einzigen Arenaleiter ein problem, da ich immer ein passendes Pokemon hatte.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Einfach jedem Pokemon Hyperstrahl und Schaufler/Fliegen bei bringen --> win !


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Ich habe immer gegen meine Freunde/Cousinen gespielt und da musste man nen richtiges Team haben, gegen die Top4/Red etc. wirst du nie nen Problem haben, da könntest du auch mit 6 Dittos hin ^^

Ich hatte idR Arkani, Gengar, Dragoran, Mewtwo, Nidoking, Zapdos.

Stark sind aber auch Garados, Sichlor/das andere Käferding, Arctos/Lavados, Tentoxa, Lapras, Starmie, Aerodactyl. Von den Startern für Bisaflor tatsächlich der stärkste sein weil es für sein Element keine gute Alternativen gibt - für die Aufhaben von Glurak und Turtok kann man sogar bessere Pokemon finden - für die von Bisaflor gibt es nur schlechtere. Ich habe aber komplett auf Pflanze verzichtet.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Februar 2012)

wusstet ihr das die synchronsprecherin von Misty inzwischen gross im kino aktiv ist und folgende person vertont ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Alter diese verfickten Seeschauminseln ich raste aus..


----------



## Soladra (1. März 2012)

Mal als kleine Frage, is hier noch wer außer mir der als Kind die Wände mit Pokemon-Ausmalbildern gepflastert hat?


----------



## Nandina (1. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mal als kleine Frage, is hier noch wer außer mir der als Kind die Wände mit Pokemon-Ausmalbildern gepflastert hat?



ich hab die Pokemon damals selbst gemalt


----------



## Soladra (7. März 2012)

Nandina schrieb:


> ich hab die Pokemon damals selbst gemalt



und genau sowas plan ich grad als blog, ne pokemonstory mit linearts und es kommt n neuer part wenn des wer ausgemaltt schickt. Bin ja eh grad an " Gotta draw them all" Würds des bringen?


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2012)

Voltobal krieg ich hin


----------



## Davatar (8. März 2012)

Bin ich der Einzige, der sämtliche Pokémon, die nicht zu den originalen 151 Stück gehören, lächerlich findet? Die sehn seltsam aus und haben komische Fähigkeiten...und das mein ich sowohl bei den Spielen, als auch bei der Serie.


----------



## Manaori (8. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der sämtliche Pokémon, die nicht zu den originalen 151 Stück gehören, lächerlich findet? Die sehn seltsam aus und haben komische Fähigkeiten...und das mein ich sowohl bei den Spielen, als auch bei der Serie.



Ich falle vor dir auf die Knie und nenne dich meinen Gott. Gut, ich finde die bis zur 250 gehen noch irgendwie, aber danach wird es....übertrieben.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der sämtliche Pokémon, die nicht zu den originalen 151 Stück gehören, lächerlich findet? Die sehn seltsam aus und haben komische Fähigkeiten...und das mein ich sowohl bei den Spielen, als auch bei der Serie.



der movepool ist bei den ersten editionen noch viel zu klein und hat komische aufteilung von physisch und speziell, dazu empfinde ich die pokemon der ersten edition zwar noch am besten ans tierreich gehalten, aber gleichzeitig damit langweilig.


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

Mir gefallen die Pokemon bis einschließlich der dritten Generation ausgesprochen gut. Natürlich gab es mal ein paar fehl designs aber alles noch im Bereich der tolleranz.
Die neuen Pokemon sehen aus wie Digimon & gehen für mich garnicht


----------



## Deathstyle (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Generation
Geht garnicht.


----------

